# Windows 8: Microsoft unzufrieden mit den ersten Verkaufszahlen



## MichaelBonke (18. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 8: Microsoft unzufrieden mit den ersten Verkaufszahlen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 8: Microsoft unzufrieden mit den ersten Verkaufszahlen


----------



## Khaos (18. November 2012)

"Als Hauptschuldige für den verpatzten Verkaufsstart von Windows 8 soll Microsoft in erster Linie die Hardware-Hersteller ausgemacht haben."

Jo, immer schön die Fehler woanders suchen. Ja nicht drüber nachdenken, dass das ganze BS von Anfang an recht unsympathisch und überflüssig (wenn man Win7 hat!) rüberkam. Das Metro-Design hat viele von anfang an schlicht und einfach abgeschreckt. Desweiteren gibt´s nicht wirklich viele Neuerungen, die einen Umstieg rechfertigen würden. Die meisten werden sicher froh sein, einen Win7-Fähigen Rechner zu besitzen und sich freuen, dass alles recht erfreulich läuft. Warum dann auf was umsteigen, was auf den ersten Blick viel komplizierter oder gar abstoßend wirkt? 

Microsoft... euer Win8 kommt viel zu früh mit viel zu wenig und in viel zu hässlich. DAS ist der Grund für die Verkaufszahlen. Nichts weiter.


----------



## Hasamoto (18. November 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhh

Und jetzt fragen die warum die verkaufszahlen so schlecht sind????
Ganz einfach was will ich mit ein Tablet betriebssystem auf einen PC????
Die antwort müste doch klar sein oder?
dazu kommt noch das Windows 8 garkeine verbesserung für PC nutzer bringt, im gegenteil es ist nur umständlicher, und Hässlicher als Windows 7.

Da sieht man mal wie Weltfremd der Microsoft Konzern ist


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2012)

Ein Problem dürften auch die Kasper sein, die es schon als Fakt hinstellen, es wäre schlecht, ohne es je mal ausgetestet zu haben


----------



## Mothman (18. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ein Problem dürften auch die Kasper sein, die es schon als Fakt hinstellen, es wäre schlecht, ohne es je mal ausgetestet zu haben


Ja, um die Qualität zu beurteilen sollte man das schon zumindest selbst ausprobiert haben.
Aber bei mir ist es so, dass ich garnicht das Bedürfnis habe es auszuprobieren. Nicht, weil ich denke dass es schlecht ist, sondern weil ich mit Win7 einfach noch sehr zufrieden bin. Also sehe ich das ganz pragmatisch: Solange alle meine Spiele und Anwendungen laufen unter Win 7, möchte ich garnicht wechseln.


----------



## Chronik (18. November 2012)

Tja vielleicht leigt das auch einfach an der "Metro-Oberfläche" (so ist es zumindestenz bei mir).
Es gibt zwar noch das normale Windows "Desktop-Design" aber man musss sich da erst mal rein finden und umstellen.
Außerdem is die Performance nicht so hoch wie bei XP/Vista zu Win 7.


----------



## Khaos (18. November 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, um die Qualität zu beurteilen sollte man das schon zumindest selbst ausprobiert haben.
> Aber bei mir ist es so, dass ich garnicht das Bedürfnis habe es auszuprobieren. Nicht, weil ich denke dass es schlecht ist, sondern weil ich mit Win7 einfach noch sehr zufrieden bin. Also sehe ich das ganz pragmatisch: Solange alle meine Spiele und Anwendungen laufen unter Win 7, möchte ich garnicht wechseln.


 
Das mein ich ja überwiegend. 
Win7 ist noch viel zu frisch und "präsent", als dass es ein Win8 auf dem Markt rechtfertigen würde. 

Und btw mecker ich nicht über Qualität. Die kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich rede nur quasi vom Eindruck. Und der zeigt MIR jedenfalls, dass es rausgeworfenes Geld wäre, mir Win8 zuzulegen, um dann quasi null Neuerungen zu besitzen und mich mit der Metro-Oberfläche zwangsläufig anzufreunden, dir mir im übrigen so überhaupt gar nicht zusagt.


----------



## cornelius (18. November 2012)

Ich habe einen Desktop Rechner mit Win 7, wüste keinen Grund Warum ich zu Win 8 wechseln sollt.
Denke so geht es Vielen.
Ich wüste nicht was die Hardware-Hersteller dafür können.


----------



## Mothman (18. November 2012)

@Khaos: Das war auch nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern eher ne allgemeine Bestätigung von Enisras Aussage.


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, um die Qualität zu beurteilen sollte man das schon zumindest selbst ausprobiert haben.
> Aber bei mir ist es so, dass ich garnicht das Bedürfnis habe es auszuprobieren. Nicht, weil ich denke dass es schlecht ist, sondern weil ich mit Win7 einfach noch sehr zufrieden bin. Also sehe ich das ganz pragmatisch: Solange alle meine Spiele und Anwendungen laufen unter Win 7, möchte ich garnicht wechseln.


 
ja, aber du redest es auch nicht schlecht wie so manch anderer
Sicher, hätte ich Win7 würde ich auch nicht wechseln, vielleicht mal anschauen um mir einen Überblick verschaffen, aber so dieses Miesmachen ohne es mal gestestet zu haben ist halt einfach Lahm und wenn das einzige "Scheinargument" kommt das es auch auf Tablets kommt, wird´s auch nicht besser


----------



## Hawkins (18. November 2012)

Gründe warum ich nicht auf Win 8 Wechseln werde:

-Metro Oberfläche. Sieht aus wie ein verdammtes Apple iPhone und nicht mehr wie Windows, an das ich mich seit Win 95 gewöhnt hab
-viele Games haben schlechtere Performance oder laufen erst garnicht auf Win8. Klar es gibt welche die besser laufen, aber ich bleib lieber beim good old Win 7 wo alles läuft.
-solange es keine lohnenswerten Win 8- exklusive Games oder Programme gibt lohnt sich der Umstieg für mich einfach nicht


----------



## Tut_Ench (18. November 2012)

Da mein Windows 7 etwas zugemüllt war, immer langsamer wurde und ich hier nur eine schäbige Studenten-Upgrade-Version rumfliegen hatte, hab ich mir vor 2 Wochen Windows 8 zugelegt und bin bisher vollkommen zufrieden damit.
Es fährt erfrischend schnell hoch und läuft schön flott und stabil.

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum soviele an diesem blöden Startknopf hängen, mir fehlt er irgendwie überhaupt nicht....wobei ich das Startmenü vorher schon fast garnicht benutzt habe. Das Kacheldesign stört mich auch nicht, da ich durch Teamspeak und Trillian sowieso 90% der Zeit auf dem Desktop bin.

Ich finde es bisher nicht schlechter als Windows 7, muss jeder selber wissen, ob er es nutzen will oder nicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. November 2012)

Khaos schrieb:


> "Als Hauptschuldige für den verpatzten Verkaufsstart von Windows 8 soll Microsoft in erster Linie die Hardware-Hersteller ausgemacht haben."
> 
> Jo, immer schön die Fehler woanders suchen. Ja nicht drüber nachdenken, dass das ganze BS von Anfang an recht unsympathisch und überflüssig (wenn man Win7 hat!) rüberkam. Das Metro-Design hat viele von anfang an schlicht und einfach abgeschreckt. Desweiteren gibt´s nicht wirklich viele Neuerungen, die einen Umstieg rechfertigen würden. Die meisten werden sicher froh sein, einen Win7-Fähigen Rechner zu besitzen und sich freuen, dass alles recht erfreulich läuft. Warum dann auf was umsteigen, was auf den ersten Blick viel komplizierter oder gar abstoßend wirkt?
> 
> Microsoft... euer Win8 kommt viel zu früh mit viel zu wenig und in viel zu hässlich. DAS ist der Grund für die Verkaufszahlen. Nichts weiter.


 
Du hast so recht mit jedem Wort. Ich werd das Ding wohl auch komplett überspringen und aufs nächste warten. Hat ja bei Vista auch geklappt.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. November 2012)

[x] Habe Windows 7 und bin vollkommen zufrieden und sehe momentan keinerlei Gründe, zu wechseln.


----------



## Basshinzu (18. November 2012)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Gründe warum ich nicht auf Win 8 Wechseln werde:
> 
> -Metro Oberfläche. Sieht aus wie ein verdammtes Apple iPhone und nicht mehr wie Windows, an das ich mich seit Win 95 gewöhnt hab
> -viele Games haben schlechtere Performance oder laufen erst garnicht auf Win8. Klar es gibt welche die besser laufen, aber ich bleib lieber beim good old Win 7 wo alles läuft.
> -solange es keine lohnenswerten Win 8- exklusive Games oder Programme gibt lohnt sich der Umstieg für mich einfach nicht


 
lüge. meine komplette spielesammlung läuft auf windows 8. JEDES spiel, das auf windows 7 läuft muss auch auf windows 8 laufen 
noch dazu bleibt die performance was spiele angeht gleich.

viele reden sich einfach probleme ein, die gar nicht existieren. wer keinen grund sieht, umzusteigen soll ruhig bei windows 7 bleiben, aber dann auch nicht windows 8 schlechtreden, obwohl man selbst das neue betriebssystem noch gar nicht getestet hat.


----------



## PhenomTaker (18. November 2012)

Basshinzu schrieb:


> lüge. meine komplette spielesammlung läuft auf windows 8. JEDES spiel, das auf windows 7 läuft muss auch auf windows 8 laufen
> noch dazu bleibt die performance was spiele angeht gleich.
> 
> viele reden sich einfach probleme ein, die gar nicht existieren. wer keinen grund sieht, umzusteigen soll ruhig bei windows 7 bleiben, aber dann auch nicht windows 8 schlechtreden, obwohl man selbst das neue betriebssystem noch gar nicht getestet hat.


 Ich brauch es nicht selber getestet haben, wenn mir Freunde von diversen Problemen berichten. 

Warum wechseln, wenn auf Win 7 alles läuft?
Warum 100 % gegen 99-100% tauschen?^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. November 2012)

Khaos schrieb:


> "Als Hauptschuldige für den verpatzten Verkaufsstart von Windows 8 soll Microsoft in erster Linie die Hardware-Hersteller ausgemacht haben."
> 
> Jo, immer schön die Fehler woanders suchen. Ja nicht drüber nachdenken, dass das ganze BS von Anfang an recht unsympathisch und überflüssig (wenn man Win7 hat!) rüberkam. Das Metro-Design hat viele von anfang an schlicht und einfach abgeschreckt. Desweiteren gibt´s nicht wirklich viele Neuerungen, die einen Umstieg rechfertigen würden. Die meisten werden sicher froh sein, einen Win7-Fähigen Rechner zu besitzen und sich freuen, dass alles recht erfreulich läuft. Warum dann auf was umsteigen, was auf den ersten Blick viel komplizierter oder gar abstoßend wirkt?
> 
> Microsoft... euer Win8 kommt viel zu früh mit viel zu wenig und in viel zu hässlich. DAS ist der Grund für die Verkaufszahlen. Nichts weiter.



100% sign 
Als ich das erste Mal das neue Design gesehen hab, war mir schon klar das mir Win8 nicht ins Haus kommt


----------



## lolxd999 (18. November 2012)

PhenomTaker schrieb:


> Ich brauch es nicht selber getestet haben, wenn mir Freunde von diversen Problemen berichten.
> 
> Warum wechseln, wenn auf Win 7 alles läuft?
> Warum 100 % gegen 99-100% tauschen?^^



Ich bin echt beigeistert von Win8. Schneller,flüssiger,App Store,MetroUI wenn man sich mal gewöhnt hat super komfortabel und ich hab ABSOLUT keine Probleme mit irgendeinem Programm/Spiel/Treiber.


----------



## Khaos (18. November 2012)

Basshinzu schrieb:


> noch dazu bleibt die performance was spiele angeht gleich.


 
Ja, eben. Warum umsteigen, wenn doch alles genauso läuft, wie vorher? Kein Performance-Schub, keine wirklich neuen Funktionen, die dem Normalanwender was bringen. Dafür aber der Minuspunkt, sich an ein mehr oder weniger neues Interface gewöhnen zu müssen, was auch noch (meine Meinung) abartig hässlich und vom Eindruck her unnötig umständlich ist. 

Sollen halt die Leute, die immer das neueste haben müssen, mit ihrem (meine Meinung) total unnützen Windows 8 glücklich werden. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass sich Microsoft weißgott nicht über die niedrigen Verkaufszahlen wundern brauch und schon gar nicht die Schuld anderen in die Schuhe schieben muss.


----------



## Deewee (18. November 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> 100% sign
> Als ich das erste Mal das neue Design gesehen hab, war mir schon klar das mir Win8 nicht ins Haus kommt


 
Seh ich genauso.
Win8 mag ja ganz nett sein für Tablets...auf nem Heim-PC hat diese App Scheisse jedenfalls nichts zu suchen.
Und es sind nicht nur die Hardware-Hersteller Schuld. Software Entwickler distanzieren sich genauso von Win8 (siehe zB Valve).


----------



## cydrake (18. November 2012)

Ich hab mir die W8Pro über das Updradeoffer zugelegt und im Multiboot installiert. 15$ fand ich ok ums mal anzutesten. Mein Acer Notebook hatte ich zwar schon im Jan'12, aber da M$ keine Überprüfung vornimmt, kann man auch einfach sagen es is von Juni. Ich habe es vorherschon mit einer billigen DIY 2-Punkt Multitouchscreen Folie von Ebay für ~ 45€ ausgrüstet. Zum Notebook (i7 2,8GHz, 16GB DDR3 1800) nutze ich eine externe DIY eGPU  Lösung mit einer Geforce GTX 670 4GB. 

Nach dem  Post braucht es unter 10sek um von meiner Samsung 830 SSD zu starten. Auch nach 2 Wochen is es trotz massig installierter  Software nicht merklich langsamer geworden.  Alle meine Programme und Spiele laufen einwandfrei und mit gleicher Performance. Nur Stalker COP startet manchmal nicht, und muss im Taskmanager beendet werden. 

Die Verbesserungen and der UI, wie zB die Geschwindigkeitskurve beim Kopieren von Dateien usw sind zwar eher Nebensache, wenn ich aber Win7 benutze fehlt es mir Teilweise. Zur Metro-Bedienung kan nich nur sagen, wenn man einen Touchscreen hat is es echt klasse, mit Tastataur und Mouse is es einfach nur hinderlich und nervig, deswegen habe ich mir von Stardock die Start8 App gekauft (war im angebot für 2$) was ein Win7 ähnliches Startmenü oder halt ein Zwischending zwischen Metro Homescreen und Startmenü bietet.

Alles in allem bin ich mit Windows 8 zufrieden.  Einzig der neue Bootmanager nervt mich etwas in verbindung mit der eGPU is es etwas Stressig, da der BM im Hintergrund bereits komplett Windows 8 lädt, wählt man aber ein anderes OS oder den das auf einer DOS-Partition liegende Setuptool meiner eGPU, auswählt, startet das den Rechner neu und lädt das entsprechende OS. Deswegen habe ich nach langem Fummeln wieder den Win7 Bootmanager drauf.  Die reine Bootzeit von Win 8 leidet dadurch nicht.


----------



## Basshinzu (18. November 2012)

PhenomTaker schrieb:


> Ich brauch es nicht selber getestet haben, wenn mir Freunde von diversen Problemen berichten.
> 
> Warum wechseln, wenn auf Win 7 alles läuft?
> Warum 100 % gegen 99-100% tauschen?^^


 
ich wiederhole mich nochmals: es laufen alle spiele. 100%.


----------



## PhenomTaker (18. November 2012)

Basshinzu schrieb:


> ich wiederhole mich nochmals: es laufen alle spiele. 100%.


 Ich wiederhole mich auch gerne nochmals, bei meinem Kumpel läuft nicht alles 100 % 
Selbst wenn es immer 100 % laufen würde, das tut es jetzt auch schon, wieso also wechseln?^^


----------



## NForcer-SMC (18. November 2012)

Darf ich mal laut lachen? HAHAHA.

Naja, ich kann es verstehen, wenn man Windows 8 nicht will. Sorry, aber was soll ich mit einem Windows für meinem PC, das eher auf Tablets ausgelegt ist.

Ich brauche keinen bescheuerten App Store und kein Handy/Smartphone/Tablet UI für den Desktop PC (soll mir da mal bitte einer die Vorteile erklären). Naja, mal gucken ob sich MS wieder auf altbewährtes beim nachfolgendem OS konzentriert. 

Solange bleibe ich bei Win7, weil, das reicht allemal.

Gruß
NF


----------



## Schlechtmacher (18. November 2012)

> Diese hätten es nicht geschafft, attraktive Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen, welche die Kunden zum Umstieg auf Windows 8 animiert hätten.


 
Vielleicht hätten sie mal lieber ein Betriebssystem machen sollen, dass auch auf bestehender Hardware attraktiv ist. Zugegeben, das ist schwer, die Meisten wechseln ihr Betriebssystem erst, wenn sie müssen, aber man hätte ja wenigstens mal so tun können, als interessiere man sich für PC-Nutzer...


----------



## Crysisheld (18. November 2012)

Oh man ich verstehe teilweise das Geseiere nicht. 90% der Leute, die es schlecht bzw. überflüssig finden haben es nicht oder eine sehr frühe Version gestestet. Bin ich einer der wenigen, die Windows8 gut finden? Es ist schneller als Windows7 es ist super intuitiv zu bedienen die Metro Oberfläche hat nichts mit Tablet ONLY Steuerung zu tun. Das klappt mit ner Maus uns Keyboard genauso gut. Ach wie mich diese Leute nerven, die alles Neue schlecht finden. 

Computer und Betriebssysteme entwickeln sich nun mal weiter wie alles in der Welt um einen herum. Das ist auch gut so, sonst würden wir heute alle noch mit Rechenschiebern und Murmeln spielen...


----------



## Odin333 (18. November 2012)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann es verstehen, wenn man Windows 8 nicht will. Sorry, aber was soll ich mit einem Windows für meinem PC, das eher auf Tablets ausgelegt ist.
> Ich brauche keinen bescheuerten App Store und kein Handy/Smartphone/Tablet UI für den Desktop PC (soll mir da mal bitte einer die Vorteile erklären). Naja, mal gucken ob sich MS wieder auf altbewährtes beim nachfolgendem OS konzentriert.


 
Ich frage mich bei solchen Kommentaren immer wieder, ob ihr Leute in den letzten Jahren geschlafen habt.

Der PC-Markt stagniert schon lange, während der Tablett-Markt rasant wächst.

Selbst wenn Windows 8 eine perfekte Weiterentwicklung von Windows 7 geworden wäre und die Desktopexperience enorm verbessert worden wäre, wir hätten heute hier die selbe Meldung.
Allerdings mit dem Unterschied, dass Microsoft endgültig zu spät für den Tablett-Markt wäre, da sie immer noch kein konkurrenzfähiges Produkt hätten.

Das Problem sind hier tatsächlich die Hardwarepartner. Angefangen bei Intel, die zum Start von Win8 keinen passenden Mobilprozessor im Angebot haben, bis zu Samsung & Co, die keine attraktive (vor allem preislich) Hardware im Angebot haben.

Wie soll sich Windows verkaufen, wenn das Hardware-Angebot derart lächerlich ist?

Die Einzelplatzlizenzen, die Gamer angeblich wegen des umständlichen Ui nicht gekauft haben, spielen nicht nur eine geringe, sondern überhaupt keine Rolle.

Windows 8 ist für den Markt tatsächlich zu früh dran, später hätte sich MS aber nicht leisten können, Android wäre dann auf Tablets vermutlich zu stark geworden.


----------



## head2003 (19. November 2012)

Witzig wie Leute die Win8 mögen die Leute anmachen dies nicht mögen und umgekehrt.. Jeder hat seine Meinung.. Ich finde Windows 8 unnötig und schlecht, wer das anders sieht soll es sich kaufen und damit glücklich werden. Verstehe das Problem nicht, wieso man sich darum streiten muss. Ich zanke mich ja auch nicht mit Leuten weil sie irgendwas lieber essen als ich...


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Bin ich einer der wenigen, die Windows8 gut finden?


 
nope, ich finds auch super 
Wobei ich es ziemlich befremdlich finde wenn man sich so sehr darauf versteift, das man so einem Tablet ähnlichem Menü hat, aber im Prinzip ist das auch nur ne Mischung aus Dashboard und einem besserem Startmenü
Vorallem kommt es einem so vor als würde das keinen Desktop mehr geben und das einzige Spiel das nicht ging, (wohlgemerkt, die Vergangenheitsform!) war L.A. Noire, aber das hat man auch am 14.11. gepachet


----------



## Starcook (19. November 2012)

Unfassbar manche Kritiken hier an Windows 8. Dieses ewige Rummgeheule wegen den Apps und der Metro... Sry aber wie beschränkt sind manche denn hier? NIEMAND zwingt euch Apps zu nutzen? NIEMAND zwingt euch die Metro zu nutzen.

Der Desktop ist das gleiche Teil wie unter Windows 7. Mein Gott, immer das selbe Gesülze. Jeder hat seine Meinung, das ist richtig aber wegen optionaler Features rumzubashen geht echt langsam auf den Keks.

Ich persönlich halte nichts von Tablets aber nutze die Apps dennoch gern. Mit mehreren Monitoren und TV lassen sich geniale Dinge mit anstellen.

Wer also kein Apps mag soll nicht rummeckern, sondern sie einfach nicht nutzen.

Allein die neuen Reiter, welche Optionen wie versteckte Datein anzeigen etc. mit nur einen Klick aktivieren lassen, wäre für mich schob ein Grund zum Umstieg.


----------



## Worrel (19. November 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Tja vielleicht leigt das auch einfach an der "Metro-Oberfläche" (so ist es zumindest bei mir).
> Es gibt zwar noch das normale Windows "Desktop-Design" aber man muss sich da erst mal rein finden und umstellen.


Einmal auf die Windows Taste gedrückt oder die "Desktop" Kachel angeklickt, brauchst du die Metro Oberfläche bis zum Ausschalten des Rechners nicht mehr zu sehen.



Hawkins schrieb:


> -viele Games haben schlechtere Performance


Aha. Welche denn? Bisher hab ich keinen Grund zur Klage - hab aber auch noch nicht viele Spiele installiert.



> ... oder laufen erst garnicht auf Win8.


Aha. Welche denn? siehe oben.


----------



## Starcook (19. November 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Einmal auf die Windows Taste gedrückt oder die "Desktop" Kachel angeklickt, brauchst du die Metro Oberfläche bis zum Ausschalten des Rechners nicht mehr zu sehen.
> 
> 
> Aha. Welche denn? Bisher hab ich keinen Grund zur Klage - hab aber auch noch nicht viele Spiele installiert.
> ...


 
Lass dich nicht auf diese dumme Diskussion ein....

Ich habe atm über 100 Games auf meinem Rechner... von Steam, Origin, Live und Ubisoft und natürlich "normale" Titel und alle laufen. Max Payne 3 und L.A. Noire musste ich zwar neu installieren aber das war es dann auch. Sogar AoE II läuft


----------



## Worrel (19. November 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> ... Bin ich einer der wenigen, die Windows8 gut finden? Es ist schneller als Windows7 es ist super intuitiv zu bedienen die Metro Oberfläche hat nichts mit Tablet ONLY Steuerung zu tun. Das klappt mit ner Maus uns Keyboard genauso gut.


 Hmm ... ich finde die Steuerung bei den Apps schon umständlich für Maus und Tastatur.

Beispielsweise beim Eintragen eines neuen Termins in den Standard Kalender. Da legt man dann im linken Viertel des Bildschirms die Optionen für den Termin per Dropdowns fest, und speichert den Termin dann mit einem Klick auf das Diskettensymbol am rechten oberen Rand. Statt einem einfachen "Speichern" Button unter den Optionen.

Während man vorher größtenteils in der Mitte rumwurschtelte, muß man in den Apps nun oft mit der Maus von ganz rechts nach ganz links - macht beim inzwischen-Standard Widescreen Monitor besonders viel Spaß ...


----------



## Worrel (19. November 2012)

Starcook schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht auf diese dumme Diskussion ein...


 Ich gehe erstmal davon aus, daß der Gesprächspartner es ernst meint und wirklich ein Spiel gefunden hat, welches langsamer/nicht läuft.
Und dann würde mich eben schon interessieren, welches das denn ist.


----------



## alu355 (19. November 2012)

Windows 8 kurz angetestet - Birth of the Federation läuft darauf nicht...


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2012)

btw. Apropo Läuft nicht
KoTOR das unter Win7 nicht mehr lief geht problemlos


----------



## doomkeeper (19. November 2012)

Also eigentlich hat ja so gesehen Microsoft völlig recht.
Durch andere Hersteller ist Win8 einfach kein Verkaufshit geworden.

Aber Microsoft vergisst hier leider dass andere Hersteller ebenfalls eine eigene Meinung zum Betriebssystem haben.
Und wenn selbst Spielehersteller nix positives über Windows 8 berichten können, sogar im Gegenteil
alles für eine Katastrophe halten (in wie fern auch immer),

dann ist das einfach nur logisch dass alle anderen Hersteller auf einmal hellhörig werden und erstmal
überlegen ob man eigene Hardware mit Windows 8 vertreiben soll.

Und da Windows 8 (zu recht) einfach keine 100%iges Desktop Betriebssystem ist,
braucht sich Microsoft auch nicht wundern wenn der PC jetz als
Versuchskaninchen einer Fusion aus verschiedenen Systemen einfach nur floppt.

Hardwarehersteller haben sogar explizit gemeint dass sie Windows 8 so lange wie möglich
vermeiden werden und erst die Vorgängermodelle anbieten werden.

Ich finde gut dass Microsoft ´nen A*schtritt bekommt.

Allein schon weil sie bei Vista und Win7 den Hardwaresound kastriert haben
ist dieser Denkzettel mehr als gerecht mMn.
100%igen Hardwaresound erst ab Win 8 auf einmal wieder?

Werden sinnvolle Features erst bei riskanten Projekten eingesetzt damit man
irgendwie angelockt wird?

Ne Ne ohne mich... Die sollen vollständige Betriebssysteme auf den Markt bringen
und nicht künstlich irgendwelche Features rausstreichen um sie später irgendwann
als Ass im Ärmel auspielen zu können 

Win 8 hat mMn nahezu gar nix was mich interessieren könnte.
Win 7 ist das beste bisjetzt und da funktioniert alles schnell und stabil.
Aus welchem Grund soll man da wechseln?

Der (aus heiterem Himmel) wieder aktivierte Hardwaresound?
DirectX 11.1 den eh zu 90% fast kein Schw*in unterstützen wird?

Sorry Microsoft aber Win8 wird übersprungen. Genau wie man es bei Vista gemachen haben sollte 

Mfg


----------



## Kwengie (19. November 2012)

hätte Microsoft bloß auf uns gehört 
und ich garantiere dem Konzern bessere Absatzzahlen von Windows 8, wenn es für den PC die alte vertraute Oberfläche mit dem Start-Button statt der Metro-Ansicht gegeben hätte.
Aber die Verantworltichen wissen alles besser und es ist einfach ein Unding, nur noch ein Betreibssytem für verschiedene Plattformen herauszubringen.
Was will ich mit einem "Handy-Betriebssystem" auf dem PC???


----------



## Kwengie (19. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber du redest es auch nicht schlecht wie so manch anderer
> Sicher, hätte ich Win7 würde ich auch nicht wechseln, vielleicht mal anschauen um mir einen Überblick verschaffen, aber so dieses Miesmachen ohne es mal gestestet zu haben ist halt einfach Lahm und wenn das einzige "Scheinargument" kommt das es auch auf Tablets kommt, wird´s auch nicht besser


 
HALT STOP!!!
Jeder normal denkende Mensch, der mit einem *Desktop-PC* vertraut ist, wird wohl wissen, daß es ziemlich umständlich wird, unter Win8 verschiedene Programme gleichzeitig offen zu haben und wie bisher zwischen den Programmen zu switchen. 
Als reines Büro-Betriebssystem hat Win8 keine Chance, denke ich mal.

Zweitens:
das *Design* für den Rechenknecht wird ebenfalls viele abschrechen bzw. abgeschreckt haben. Für mich persönlich ist Win8 gegenüber den anderen Windows eine Katastrope und in graphischer Hinsicht ein Rückschritt. 
Keine eigenen Desktophintergund kann man sich mehr anlegen, warum???
Warum soll ich bei Win8 auf Fremdprogramme ausweichen, damit das ausgebügelt wird, was Microsoft wissentlich nicht eingebaut hat?
Den Startknopf benutze ich sehr häufig, warum soll ich mir tausend Tastenkombinationen merken, nur weil Microsoft es wo will?

Ich beurteile zumindest ein Programm nach der Optik und was ich darüber weiß. Dazu brauch ich es nicht getestet haben und schon alleine der Desktopersatz "Metrooberfläche aus der Handywelt" spricht Bände. 
So was braucht ein PC nicht!

Ein PC ist Arbeitstier (Word, Excel, Modden für Spiele usw.) und Spielerechner zugleich.


----------



## Tut_Ench (19. November 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> HALT STOP!!!
> Jeder normal denkende Mensch, der mit einem *Desktop-PC* vertraut ist, wird wohl wissen, daß es ziemlich umständlich wird, unter Win8 verschiedene Programme gleichzeitig offen zu haben und wie bisher zwischen den Programmen zu switchen.
> Als reines Büro-Betriebssystem hat Win8 keine Chance, denke ich mal.


Also Alt+Tab find ich bisher nicht wirklich schwierig. 
Ich muss nach 2 Wochen Windows 8 sagen, dass der Wechsel zwischen Programmen oder aus einem Spiel rus in den Browser oder irgendwo anders hin und wieder zurück ins Spiel deutlich handlicher und vor allem schneller geht, als bei Windows 7



> Zweitens:
> das *Design* für den Rechenknecht wird ebenfalls viele abschrechen bzw. abgeschreckt haben. Für mich persönlich ist Win8 gegenüber den anderen Windows eine Katastrope und in graphischer Hinsicht ein Rückschritt.
> Keine eigenen Desktophintergund kann man sich mehr anlegen, warum???
> Warum soll ich bei Win8 auf Fremdprogramme ausweichen, damit das ausgebügelt wird, was Microsoft wissentlich nicht eingebaut hat?
> ...


 Kein eigener Desktophintergrund?....komisch, dann muss der Diablo 3 Hintergrund auf meinem Desktop schon standardmäßig dabei gewesen sein. wieso ist die Metrooberfläche ein Desktopersatz? Ich bin 95% der Zeit ausschließlich auf meinem normalen Desktop unterwegs, der bis auf den Startknopf genauso aussieht, wie der von Windows 7.

Tut mir leid, aber das Meiste, was du hier erzählst, ist von irgendwelchen anderen nachgeplappert, die auch keine Ahnung von Windows 8 haben, bzw. es nicht ein einziges Mal im Alltagsgebrauch genutzt haben.
Wenn es euch nicht gefällt, ok, aber erzählt doch nicht einfach blind irgendwelche Sachen nach, die ihr von irgendwem anders gehört habt, sondern testet es selber mal.
Damit meine ich nicht...intallieren, starten, "bäh sieht doof aus" und runterschmeißen. Natürlich sind die Kacheln und Teile der Bedienung erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wenn man sich erstmal drauf einlässt, dann gehen einem sämtliche Funktionen ziemlich flott von der Hand und es macht Spass damit zu arbeiten.

Der größte Kritikpunkt, den ich derzeit habe ist, dass man in einigen Teilen der Metrooberfläche mit einem "normalen" Scrollbalken durchscrollt, ich fänd es hier praktischer, wenn man den Bildschirm einfach irgendwo "packen" und ihn rüberziehen könnte.


----------



## Fresh1981 (19. November 2012)

Also für mein Empfinden ist Win8 ein Schlag ins Gesicht jedes PC Users(habe es getestet). Ich finde das der normale Desktop nur ein notwendiges Übel für Microsoft war, man wollte wohl ganz darauf verzichten. Das Kachelsystem ist das schlimmste an dem ganzen System. Ich finde ein Betriebssystem mit Handy Optik hat auf einem PC nichts verloren. Darüber hinau bietet mir Win8 nichts innovatives, da ich keinen TouPC habe. Schneller ist es auch nicht. Vor allem für Spieler ist da nichts neues. 
Mein Fazit nach einer Woche dauertesten ist es wie mit Vista damals. Nach einem guten Windows muss ein schlechtes folgen. Dafür die Hardware Industrie verantwortlich zu machen ist mehr als lachhaft. Ausserdem wird Linux immer Bediener freundlicher und der Support kommt auch so langsam siehe Valve. Ich hoffe Microsft zieht eine lehr daraus. Denn es gibt nicht nur Windows.


----------



## Fresh1981 (19. November 2012)

Bin im übrigen wieder auf Win7 umgestiegen. Damit bin ich mehr als zufrieden und warte dann mal auf Win9 oder Linux wie gesagt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2012)

Erst EA, nun Microsoft...
Müssen wir für die Großen der Spiele- und IT-Industrie nun Taschentücher bereit halten ? 
Jammern auf hohen Niveau, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## tr1plezero (19. November 2012)

Armes microsoft...

Mir kommen die Tränen.


----------



## wipeout (19. November 2012)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich habe Win8 und Office15 im produktiven Einsatz (irgendwann muss ich mich eh damit auseinander setzten) und bin nicht unzufrieden. Es ist flott und eigentlich gut zu benutzen. Der Spagat zwischen Metro und Desktop ist halt spürbar, aber es gibt nun mal (noch) nicht genug Metro-Anwendungen.
Beim Tablet jedoch warte ich auf die Pro-Varianten von Surface. Ich will mich ja austoben können :p


----------



## golani79 (19. November 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> HALT STOP!!!
> Jeder normal denkende Mensch, der mit einem *Desktop-PC* vertraut ist, wird wohl wissen, daß es ziemlich umständlich wird, unter Win8 verschiedene Programme gleichzeitig offen zu haben und wie bisher zwischen den Programmen zu switchen.
> Als reines Büro-Betriebssystem hat Win8 keine Chance, denke ich mal.
> 
> ...



lol ... merkt man, dass du Win8 nur nach dem beurteilst, was du gelesen / gesehen / gehört hast. Denn von den Sachen die du hier auflistest, trifft nämlich genau gar nichts zu.
Zudem wäre ein Desktophintergrund ja auch ein richtig essentielles Feature eines Betriebssystems gell? 

Was mich noch interessieren würde - kannst du mir bitte erklären, warum es im Gegensatz zu früheren Betriebsystemen von MS so umständlich sein soll, in Win8 mehrere Programme parallel offen zu haben und zwischen diesen zu wechseln?


----------



## Morathi (19. November 2012)

Die Schuld bei den Hardware-Herstellern zu suchen ist doch peinlich. Offensichtlich war Microsoft in seiner Bewerbung von Windows 8 nicht überzeugend genug, um die Mehrheit der Hersteller von ihrem Produkt zu überzeugen, sonst hätten die bestimmt was auf Grundlage des neuen OS gemacht. Erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen, hm?


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2012)

Ich hab Windows 8 selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, allerdings liegt die Pro Version bereits zu Hause rum. 

Was ich allerdings gestern in der neuen c't gelesen hab, fand ich hingegen nicht mehr so lustig.
Scheinbar wird in der Wetter App von Windows 8 Werbung geschalten, in dem Fall war es Nissan. Nur mal zum Verständnis, wir reden hier von vorinstallierten Apps von MS!

Bei sowas hört der Spass auf ... warum bezahle ich Geld für ein OS, wenn *ungefragt* Werbung auf meinem PC eingeblendet wird?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab Windows 8 selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, allerdings liegt die Pro Version bereits zu Hause rum.
> 
> Was ich allerdings gestern in der neuen c't gelesen hab, fand ich hingegen nicht mehr so lustig.
> Scheinbar wird in der Wetter App von Windows 8 Werbung geschalten, in dem Fall war es Nissan. Nur mal zum Verständnis, wir reden hier von vorinstallierten Apps von MS!
> ...


 Werbung im Fernsehen, Radio, seit einiger Zeit in Computer-Spielen, jetzt in Betriebssystemen...

Warte ab, demnächst liest du dir einen Schmöcker auf deinen neuen Kindle und mitten in einem spannendem Kapitel poppt eine Werbung für eine nagelneue Zahnbürsten-Generation von Dr. Best auf... 

Wären die Erfinder der Reklame nicht schon längst tot, würde ich die liebend gerne selbst umnieten. ^^


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2012)

Ich hab ja kein Problem mit Werbung an sich, wenn jemand *kostenlose* Inhalte bzw. Dienstleitung anbietet, wie z.B. Computec mit diesem Forum hier, dann sehe ich Werbung als Notwendigkeit. Ich finds nicht toll, wenn z.B. Werbung vom neuen Golf auf meinem iPad die wichtigen Funktionen wie Login oder "die letzten 100 Beiträge" verdeckt, aber ich kann es wirtschaftlich verstehen.

Bei einem Betriebssystem oder Computerspiel hört der Spass auf. Ich habe dafür Geld gezahlt, bei einem OS meistens nicht wenig, ergo will ich hier im Betriebssystem selbst keine Werbung sehen, schlussendlich könnte das ja auch eine potentielle Sicherheitslücke sein.

Da wo Werbung passt, z.B. Bandenwerbung in Fifa oder PES, würde ich mit mir reden lassen bzw. würde ich das nicht als stöhrend empfinden ... aber gerade bei der minimalistischen Gestaltung der Metrooberfläche fällt ein Fremdkörper sofort auf!


----------



## Worrel (19. November 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> HALT STOP!!!
> Jeder normal denkende Mensch, der mit einem *Desktop-PC* vertraut ist, wird wohl wissen, daß es ziemlich umständlich wird, unter Win8 verschiedene Programme gleichzeitig offen zu haben und wie bisher zwischen den Programmen zu switchen.


Jeder normal denkende Mensch informiert sich erst mal, bevor er irgendeinen Mumpitz postet.

Sämtliche Anwendungen schaltet man wie gewohnt mit Alt-Tab um. so kann man problemlos von einer App auf eine Desktop Anwendung und zurück schalten.



> Keine eigenen Desktophintergund kann man sich mehr anlegen, warum???


geht problemlos.



> Warum soll ich bei Win8 auf Fremdprogramme ausweichen, damit das ausgebügelt wird, was Microsoft wissentlich nicht eingebaut hat?


Weil Windows schon immer nur ein Betriebssystem war und keine vollständige Software Sammlung?
Das Einzige, was mir bisher als "fehlend" aufgefallen ist ist das Media Center (nicht der Media Player!), welches es aber momentan bis Januar noch kostenlos irgendwo bei MS als Download gibt.



> Den Startknopf benutze ich sehr häufig, warum soll ich mir tausend Tastenkombinationen merken, nur weil Microsoft es wo will?


Die Windows Taste kannst du immer noch als Startknopf verwenden. Einfach "Win" drücken, und dann "media player" tippen, Enter, fertig.



> Ich beurteile zumindest ein Programm nach der Optik und was ich darüber weiß. Dazu brauch ich es nicht getestet haben und schon alleine der Desktopersatz "Metrooberfläche aus der Handywelt" spricht Bände.


Mein typischer Win8 Anblick unterscheidet sich nur durch etwas dickere Fensterrände und flacheres Fensterrahmendesign (halt kein Aero mehr) von Win7.

Die Metro "Oberfläche" ist im Prinzip nur ein anderes Startmenü, welches statt dem Konzept "Ordner aufklappen" eine Riesenliste (beim Einblenden aller Verknüpfungen) mit "Name eintippen" als Wegfinder hat.


----------



## Odin333 (19. November 2012)

Ich hab die Wetterapp auf meinem Surface 3-4 mal benutzt, mit wäre bewusst nichts aufgefallen, ich könnte jetzt aber auch nicht mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen, dass da keine war. Wenn ja, hat sie offensichtlich ihr Ziel verfehlt. Zur Wetterapp selbst muss ich aber fast erwähnen, dass sie wesentlich einfacher und übersichtlicher zu bedienen ist, als alles, was ich fürs iPad gefunden habe (z.B. Wetter.at)

Generell sehe ich das mit Werbung auf Win8 eher weniger tragisch.
Sie ist zum einen nur in den Apps zu sehen und dort eher unauffällig.
Im gegensazt zur Amazon-Werbung in Ubuntu ist sie meilenweit vom Desktop entfernt.


----------



## golani79 (19. November 2012)

Mir wäre in der Wetterapp bisher auch noch keine Werbung aufgefallen.


----------



## lunatic666 (19. November 2012)

na klar sind die hardwareanbieter schuld bzw. die verbraucher! die haben schliesslich noch nicht soviele touchscreen monitore gebaut bzw. gekauft .^^ 

nee,also ernsthaft  es ist ja nicht so das jetzt alle auf windows 8 gewartet hätten. nach der gefühlten *pleite mit vista (habe ich auch übersprungen bzw. auf dem laptop gleich durch win 7 ersetzt, was ja auch auf anhieb klappte)war das anders ,windows 7 wurde gut aufgenommen und funzt jedenfalls bei mir immernoch wunderbar.
wie schon x-mal hier beschrieben ,es gibt bisher einfach keinen guten grund für den *normaluser zu wechseln !


----------



## weisauchnicht (19. November 2012)

Tja,hätte meine leinwand einen integrierten Touchscreen, dann hätte Ich vielleicht mal darüber nachgedacht.
Aber so kann mich MS mal mit ihrem windoof 8


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Wetterapp auf meinem Surface 3-4 mal benutzt, mit wäre bewusst nichts aufgefallen, ich könnte jetzt aber auch nicht mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen, dass da keine war. Wenn ja, hat sie offensichtlich ihr Ziel verfehlt. Zur Wetterapp selbst muss ich aber fast erwähnen, dass sie wesentlich einfacher und übersichtlicher zu bedienen ist, als alles, was ich fürs iPad gefunden habe (z.B. Wetter.at)[...]


Soll wohl auch nicht bei jedem bzw. immer auftreten ... in der c't war allerdings ein Screenshot abgedruckt.

Ist jetzt vllt. ein wenig Offtopic, aber für was genau brauche ich spezielle Apps zum Wetter? Gut, Windows 7 Gadget zeigt nur das aktuelle Wetter, aber die Wetterapp auf dem iPad zeigt das Wetter der aktuellen iPad Position ( per GPS ) sowie vordefinierte Städte?!

Was brauch man mehr?!


----------



## hAnzZzZ (19. November 2012)

da ich hier immer gerne mitlese und da das ganze Thema hier so gut wie nur aus Heimanwendersicht diskutiert wird, möchte ich kurz die Sichtweise eines Unternehmens mit ca. 500 Mitarbeitern, für das ich als IT Verantwortlicher zeichne, darstellen.
Wir standen heuer vor der Entscheidung, im letzten Quartal Windows 7 oder Windows 8 auszurollen. Nach ausgiebigen Tests der Windows 8 Preview durch unsere IT Abteilung, sind wir zur folgenden Schluss gekommen:

Im professionellen Umfeld, speziell dann, wenn es darum geht, mit einer großen Zahl gleichzeitig geöffneter Anwendungen zu arbeiten, zeigt sich Windows 8 als äußerst ineffizient. Im Zusammenspiel mit Office 2013, gab es für unsere Keyuser Schwierigkeiten in der Bedienung, hervorgerufen durch das minimale und für Touchoberflächen optimierte Design.

Aus Sicht unserer IT, ist zentrales Softwaremanagement und Software Standardisierung das Um und Auf, die Systeme so effizient wie möglich zu verwalten bzw. zu sichern. Dies wiederum führt dazu, dass wir den App Store natürlich am Client verbieten müssten. Das selbe gilt für sämtliche clientbasierte Clouddienste. 
Sämtliche Windows 8 spezifische Erneuerungen sind somit aus Sicht des Unternehmens nicht zu gebrauchen.

LG hAnzZzZ


----------



## Odin333 (19. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ist jetzt vllt. ein wenig Offtopic, aber für was genau brauche ich spezielle Apps zum Wetter? Gut, Windows 7 Gadget zeigt nur das aktuelle Wetter, aber die Wetterapp auf dem iPad zeigt das Wetter der aktuellen iPad Position ( per GPS ) sowie vordefinierte Städte?!
> Was brauch man mehr?!



Ich habe das Problem, dass mir das Wetter in grösseren Städten nichts nützt. Ich brauche je nachdem was ich vor habe (z.B. Segeln, Surfen oder Modellfliegerei) das Wetter und die Windgeschwindigkeit von drei Seen und vier "Orten" in drei verschiedenen Ländern.
Das ist auf dem iPad ein ordentliches Geraffel, bis ich da alle Daten beisammen habe - bei der Win8-App kann ich über die interne Suche auf alles sehr übersichtlich zugreifen.

Das ist sicherlich eine Ausnahmesituation, aber für mich persönlich eine tolle Lösung.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. November 2012)

hAnzZzZ schrieb:


> ...
> LG hAnzZzZ


 
Ineffizient ganz genau 
Ich denke mal dass nahezu jedes Unternehmen auf Windows 8 verzichtet.

Bei uns zum Beispiel hat man sich erst vor einem halben Jahr auf Windows 7 umgestellt.

Ich denke generell dass Microsoft ihr Windows 8 einfach zu schnell released hat und wenn man
so eine Kacheloptik haben möchte, kauft man sich eben ein Windows Phone bzw. nen Tablet.

Aber auf dem PC will ich persönlich so ein SchnickSchnack nicht haben.
Und das denken sich eben viele andere Kunden ebenfalls.
Dass viele Unternehmen bis heute noch mit Windows 2000 unterwegs sind, zeigt
eigentlich deutlich genug dass die Aktualität vom Betriebssystem
nicht wichtig ist.

Never change a running System 

Was ich interessant finde:
Es ist bis heute nicht bekannt wie Microsoft die Nachfolger von Windows 8 unter die Leute bringen möchte.

Laut einigen Aussagen soll ja Windows 8 das letzte Betriebssystem der alten "Art" sein.
Die neuen sollen lediglich Updates bzw. Updatemodule zu Windows 8 sein? 

Ebenfalls hat man gelesen dass es nicht mal einen Service Pack 2 geben wird für Win7
(Ich denke mal um Windows 8 zu pushen)

Windows 8 werde ich überspringen und erstmal abwarten was Microsoft
in den nächsten 2 Jahren ankündigen wird. Solange bleibe ich so lange es 
geht bei Win 7 64 Bit.

sprich. Microsoft sieht die nächsten 2 Jahre keinen Cent von mir, egal wie innovativ ihr Win8 sein wird.


----------



## Zooler (19. November 2012)

Kann mir jemand vielleicht folgende Fragen beantworten, da ich zu faul bin, selbst danach zu recherchieren. Ich danke bereits vorab dafür Ich nutze meinen PC hauptsächlich für Spiele . 

Bringt mir Win 8 irgendeinen Vorteil in Bezug auf die jetzige Spielegeneration?

Ist Win 8 absturzsicherer als das in meinen Augen sichere Win 8?

Sind alle Games für Win 7 auch mit Win 8 kompatibel?

Ist Win 8 bedienungsfreundlicher -nachdem man sich damit mal auseinandergesetzt hat- ? 

Lassen sich Programme in Win 8 leichter installieren/deinstallieren als in Win 7?

Nur ein Tip für MS. Bringt alle Halo Teile - die ersten in HD - für Win 8 als Bundle und schon habt ihr einen Verkaufserfolg. 

btw. wo bleibt eigentlich Stalker 2?


----------



## doomkeeper (19. November 2012)

Zooler schrieb:


> Bringt mir Win 8 irgendeinen Vorteil in Bezug auf die jetzige Spielegeneration?


Ich würde mal Nein sagen. Die einzigen Vorteile wäre der Hardwaresound und DX11.1
aber beides wird wohl wenig bis gar nicht unterstützt.



> Ist Win 8 absturzsicherer als das in meinen Augen sichere Win 8?


Du meintest wohl als Win 7? 
Wenn Win 7 schon sicher ist (und das ist es sehr wohl) dann kann man
das wohl nicht mehr toppen.
Ergo. Nein



> Sind alle Games für Win 7 auch mit Win 8 kompatibel?


Das wird sich noch zeigen müssen.
Aber da Windows 8 keine so gute Unterstützung bekommt
soll man da keine Leistungssprünge erwarten. Zumindest vorerst nicht.



> Ist Win 8 bedienungsfreundlicher -nachdem man sich damit mal auseinandergesetzt hat- ?


Das ist rein subjektiv. Wenn dir eine Tablet und Handyoptik auf dem PC nix ausmacht
und du gerne ältere Gewohnheiten bei Seite legst, wirst dich überall reinfuxen können.



> Lassen sich Programme in Win 8 leichter installieren/deinstallieren als in Win 7?


Sorry i dont know 



> Nur ein Tip für MS. Bringt alle Halo Teile - die ersten in HD - für Win 8 als Bundle und schon habt ihr einen Verkaufserfolg.


Nein niemals. Microsoft wird das nicht machen und die alten Halo Teile sind ebenfalls gefloppt auf dem PC.

Damals wurde sogar Halo als eines der ersten DirectX 10(?) Spiele verkauft und es
sah aus wie ...... naja kein Kommentar.
Halo wird Windows 8 nicht retten. Halo ist eine Konsolenmarke und wird es auch immer bleiben.
Da sind wir PCler einfach zu stolz als dass wir uns so an der Nase herumführen lassen 



> btw. wo bleibt eigentlich Stalker 2?


 Wurde doch eingestellt oder nicht?
Das neue "geistige" Stalker 2 soll ja das neue Survarium (oder so) sein von ehemaligen GSC Gameworld Entwicklern.

Aber keine Garantie ob alles stimmt was ich aktuell darüber weiß.

Mfg


----------



## TheClayAllison (19. November 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ineffizient ganz genau
> Ich denke mal dass nahezu jedes Unternehmen auf Windows 8 verzichtet.
> 
> Bei uns zum Beispiel hat man sich erst vor einem halben Jahr auf Windows 7 umgestellt.
> ...


 
Sehe ich genauso wie du! Für Firmen kommt die Umstellung auf Win8 einfach viel zu früh, man hätte es zuerst auf die Tablets und Phones belassen sollen und dann schauen wie hoch die Nachfrage bei den PCs liegt. Und jetzt werden die Hersteller beschuldigt nicht genügend attraktive Produkte auf den Markt gebracht zu haben, ja ne ist klar


----------



## Odin333 (19. November 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso wie du! Für Firmen kommt die Umstellung auf Win8 einfach viel zu früh.


 
Die Argumentation ist doch blödsinnig.

Kam Windows Vista etwa zu früh nach XP?

Warum arbeiten dann manche Unternehmen heute immernoch mit XP?
Ich glaube auch kaum, dass irgend ein Unternehmen das das Upgrade von XP zu 7 gemacht hat, auch nur ansatzweise bei Win 9 über ein Upgrade nachdenkt. 

Die Uhr in Unternehmen tickt diesbezüglich aus diversen Gründen sowieso anders.

Mitunter auch eine Erklärung, warum Win8 eher auf den Consumer-Markt abzielt.


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Soll wohl auch nicht bei jedem bzw. immer auftreten ... in der c't war allerdings ein Screenshot abgedruckt.


 
Njoa, also zur Zeit ist bei mir eine "Werbung" für die eingebaute Bing-Nachrichten und so ist die auch ganz hinten, wo die 90% der User eh nie findet
was eher in Sachen Werbung nervt ist, das in den geschickt Optional eingebauten Spielen bei den täglichen Herrausforderungen eines von 2 Werbevideos kommt das auch immer auf Volle Pulle gedreht ist und das es halt nur diese 2 gibt und so nett das Heck eine GTR ist, aber Abwechslung wär auch schön


----------



## TheClayAllison (19. November 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Die Argumentation ist doch blödsinnig.
> 
> Kam Windows Vista etwa zu früh nach XP?
> 
> ...


 
Genau mein Reden  okey vielleicht habe ich die momentane Win8-Misere zu sehr auf Unternehmen beschränkt. Du hast völlig recht es ist auf den Consumer-Markt ausgerichtet, trotz alledem verläuft der Verkauf auf gut Deutsch gesagt ziemlich beschissen. Wieso wird Herstellern die Schuld gegeben? Wieso ist der Kachel-Designer Steven Sinofsky abgegangen? WINDOWS rückt die Verkaufszahlen raus!


----------



## Hasamoto (19. November 2012)

also ich sage es echt ungerne aber Win8 hat seinen Zweck verfehlt.

Der Grund ist ganz einfach. Es ist nicht für ein Handelsüblichen PC geeignet aufgrund der verkorksten Oberfläche.

PC nutzer interessieren sich nicht für ihrgendein bescheuertes kachelsystem, sondern für Geschwindichkeit,resousen,und einfach zu bedienenes BS.
Win 7 ist nicht Perfect , bei weiten nicht sogar
aber zumindest ist es einfacher als Win 8


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2012)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> also ich sage es echt ungerne aber Win8 hat seinen Zweck verfehlt.
> 
> Der Grund ist ganz einfach. Es ist nicht für ein Handelsüblichen PC geeignet aufgrund der verkorksten Oberfläche.


 
Ja ne, merke, wenn man keine Anti-Thesen zu den Pro-Argumenten hat, ignoriert man diese einfach, hält nur auf
Hast du es im gegensatz zu den Win8 Usern hier überhaupt mal benutzt oder sonst irgendwelche Argumente die das unterfüttern?


----------



## Odin333 (19. November 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Wieso wird Herstellern die Schuld gegeben?


Das habe ich weiter oben schon erklärt. Es gibt keine interessante Hardware für Windows 8. Beim Desktop gibt es genau die Geräte, sie es seit Jahrzehnten gibt oder z.T. wirklich für die breite Masse unnötige 27"-Geräte mit Touchscreen.
Bei Tablets mit x86 gibt es auch nichts halbwegs interessantes, weil Intel einfach noch keine brauchbaren Mobilprozessoren anbieten kann (auch das Surface Pro ist für mich uninteressant, weil es mit seinen 900gr. für eine Tablet einfach zu schwer ist).
Deshalb habe ich mir auch ein Surface RT geholt, weil ich das bisschen Office und Couchsurfen damit gut erledigen kann und weil die Apps dafür für mich z.Z. die Bedürfnisse decken. Mit diesem Teil warte ich dann gerne 1.5 - 2 Jahre, bis leichte und trotzdem leistungsstarke Tablets mit Intel-Prozessoren erscheinen.
Unterm strich also MS zu früh, Hardwareparnter zu spät.



TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Wieso ist der Kachel-Designer Steven Sinofsky abgegangen?


Er wurde abgegangen. Für mich kam er auch immer äusserst Sympatisch rüber und ich hätte ihn von weiten betrachtet gerne als Ballmer-Nachfolger gesehen, aber anscheinend war er Intern ein ziemlicher Egomane und die Zusammenarbeit soll mit Ihm nicht unbedingt leicht gewesen sein.
Das Kachel-Design stammt übrigens nicht von ihm, sondern von seiner Nachfolgerin Julie Larson-Green.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zooler (19. November 2012)

@doomkeeper

vielen Dank. Das mit Stalker ist ein running gag. Ich wäre mir für Halo nicht zu stolz. Auch auf der Konsole gibt es gute Spiele. 

An alle, die hier irgendwie an Win 8 wegen der Oberfläche rummeckern. Soweit ich das verstehe, versucht Win 8 das, was seinerzeit Apple mit Iphone etc geglückt ist. Die Benutzersteuerung intuitiver zu machen. Und da haben sie recht, wenn sie sagen, dass die Hardwarehersteller nicht reagiert hätten. Aber wozu auch? Wahrscheinlich ist der Markt einfach noch nicht reif für Touchscreens im Homeoffice. Wartet auf die nächste Hardwaremesse. 

Ich finde solche Vrostöße prinzipiell gut. Zeigt es doch, wohin wir uns bewegen. Man muss Win 8 deshalb nicht gut finden. Aber es ist doch begrüßenswert, dass hier innovativ entwickelt wird. Kaufen muss ich es deshalb nicht. 

Aber MS will halt auch sein in meinen Augen angestaubtes Image ändern. Käme das ganze Ding von Apple, würde es sich verkaufen wie geschnitten Brot. 

So ist das.


----------



## Worrel (19. November 2012)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> also ich sage es echt ungerne aber Win8 hat seinen Zweck verfehlt.
> 
> Der Grund ist ganz einfach. Es ist nicht für ein Handelsüblichen PC geeignet aufgrund der verkorksten Oberfläche.
> 
> ...


Stimmt, bei Win 8 muß man einen ganzen Tastendruck oder Mausklick benutzen, um zur altbekannten Oberfläche zu gelangen - das ist natürlich vieeeeel zu umständlich, das begreift bestimmt niemand ...


----------



## Tut_Ench (19. November 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ineffizient ganz genau
> Ich denke mal dass nahezu jedes Unternehmen auf Windows 8 verzichtet.


 
Ich glaube kein Unternehmen mit einem halbwegs intelligenten Admin wird wird sämtliche Rechner auf ein Betriebssystem switchen, das vor gerade mal einem Monat erst auf den Markt gekommen ist. Sei es nun Windows, Linux oder sonst ein anderes System.

Macht auch garkein Sinn, weil die Software, die viele Firmen seit Jahren nutzen mittlerweile alt ist und auf dem neuen Betriebssystem unter Umständen nicht oder nur mit großem Aufwand laufen wird und die meisten SAP-Systeme, CAD-Programme, Simulations- oder sonstige Datenverarbeitungssoftware nicht so schnell geupdated und verbreitet wird. Bzw. größere Updates in der Regel mit Kosten für Lizenzen, etc. verbunden sind, die man lieber spart.

Das hat nix mit Windows 8 und dessen Funktionalität oder Bedienbarkeit zu tun, sondern mit der Trägheit der Wirtschaft und ganz klaren Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnungen. Warum auf ein nagelneues Betriebssystem wechseln, wenn das Alte noch tut?


----------



## DerBloP (19. November 2012)

Win8 ist einfach ein schlechtes Game, da hat der Publisher nicht richtig hingeschaut....
wenn man ein BETRIEBSSYSTEM haben wil...

Aber zur Not kann man ja noch die Restricted Abteilung anrufen, die machen dann kurzer Hand Win8 only Programme^^
Mit gewalt geht dann auch so einiges. Ach und übrigens früher oder später müssen sich Neukunden mit dem Rotz ausseinander setzen, die MS Politik sieht ja vor das ältere Betriebssysteme auf normalen wegen nicht zu bekommen sind.


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Macht auch garkein Sinn, weil die Software, die viele Firmen seit Jahren nutzen mittlerweile alt ist und auf dem neuen Betriebssystem unter Umständen nicht oder nur mit großem Aufwand laufen wird


 
Das dürfte auch so ein Punkt sein, grade so Spezialsoftware läuft halt u.U. nur maximal auf Windows 2000 und ein Austausch geht nicht, weil man halt ein spezielles Gerät hat, das sonst nicht läuft, ich kenn da so ein paar Fälle, in einem hat man für nen Alten Bestückungsautomaten nen Uraltes OS aufsetzen müssen, weil der sonst nicht laufen würde

Und zum "FloP" da sag ich nichts, das ist nur noch lächerlich


----------



## cryer (19. November 2012)

Als Win 8 Nutzer, der das neue OS wirklich sehr gelungen findet und den Umstieg nicht bereut, muss ich doch auch festhalten, dass ich MS in Bezug auf die erwarteten Absatzzahlen nicht verstehen kann:
Win 7 ist ein tolles OS, Win 8 ist definitiv auch super, aber liefert Verbesserungen nur im Detailbereich und wurde und wird als "Tablet OS" betrachtet. Dass es so viele Träumer bei MS gibt, die wirklich angenommen haben, dass Win 8 von allen glücklichen Win 7 Nutzern sofort gekauft und eingesetzt wird, kann ich kaum glauben.
Dazu waren die Win 8 AlleinstellungsmerkmaleOberfläche Modern UI, schnellerer Systemstart, IE 10, DX 11.1 zu gering.
Touchscreen Hardware muss man sich auch erstmal leisten können und sinnvoll zuhause einsetzen können, was für mich ein weiterer Punkt ist, wieso die Hersteller nichts für die schlechten Verkaufszahlen von Win 8 können.
Thema Surface: wenn in absehbarer Zeit ein Tablet auf den Markt kommt, auf dem wesentliche Programme laufen werden, wird wohl kaum jemand 50% des Kaufpreises für ein solches Monster in eine abgespeckte Variante ballern? Natürlich wartet man da auf die große Lösung, weil man damit in jedem Fall besser bedient sein wird


----------



## Raptor (19. November 2012)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> also ich sage es echt ungerne aber Win8 hat seinen Zweck verfehlt.
> 
> Der Grund ist ganz einfach. Es ist nicht für ein Handelsüblichen PC geeignet aufgrund der verkorksten Oberfläche.
> 
> PC nutzer interessieren sich nicht für ihrgendein bescheuertes kachelsystem, sondern für Geschwindichkeit,resousen,und einfach zu bedienenes BS.


Mmmh nur komisch das WIN 8 definitiv in den Bereichen Geschwindigkeit und Resourcen besser ist als WIN 7. Nicht nur dass, man erhält auch noch bessere Tools die einem mehr Informationen bieten.
Dass mit der Einfachheit der Bedienung ist subjektiv. Ich persönlich bin mit WIN 8 wesentlich schneller am Ziel als mit WIN 7. Ich finde das was ich finden will schneller, was auch an den Shortkeys liegt, aber genauso an der neuen Startoberfläche.



Hasamoto schrieb:


> Win 7 ist nicht Perfect , bei weiten nicht sogar
> aber zumindest ist es einfacher als Win 8



Auch wieder subjektiv, ich finde WIN 8 einfacher in der Bedienung. Darüber hinaus gefällt mir der neue etwas einfacher Look enorm, genauso wie die Apps die auf dem ganzen Bildschirm laufen, oder der Sperrbildschirm denn man mit eigenen Fotos/Bildern speisen kann.

@Hater von WIN8:
Echt langsam wird es arm und lächerlich. Ich verstehe wenn man nicht unbedingt WIN 8 haben will, weil man WIN 7 besitzt und einem die Neuigkeiten doch sehr gering vorkommen. Das was hier aber teilweise an Lächerlichkeiten von Argumenten kommt ist echt arm. Ich diskutiere gerne mit denen die wirkliche Argumente haben, aber so bescheuerte Bullshitargumente wie:

Es laufen keine Spiele mehr in WIN 8
Es ist kein Taskwechsel mehr möglich
Man kann kein eigenes Desktopbild mehr auswählen
...

sind an Erbärmlichkeiten nicht mehr zu übertreffen. Ich sage es so drastisch weil es echt schon an Dummheit grenzt so einen Scheiß in die Welt zu verbreiten. Wenn ihr es selber noch nicht ausprobiert habt, dann sagt doch einfach dass ihr keinen Bock habt von WIN 7 auf WIN 8 umzusteigen, aber Lügen zu verbreiten und als Fakten darzustellen ist einfach nur noch getrolle und Hetze. Wenn ihr was gegen WIN 8 habt sagt es, verbreitet aber keine Lügen ohne euch vorher richtig zu informieren.


*Für die die sich immer noch nicht Ansatzweise in die Materie eingearbeitet haben Windows 8 bietet einfach gesagt zwei Kerne und zwar den Desktopbereich so wie er schon immer war und den Bereich für die APP's das sogenannte WIN RT.* 
Für den Desktopbereich lässt sich immer noch so programmieren wie eh und jeh für Windows, natürlich mit denselben Beschränkungen wie bei Windows 7 etc.. Ich kann Programme entwickeln die auf Windows 8, Windows 7, Vista und XP laufen bzw. auf jedem System mit den richtigen Komponenten (.NET oder JAVA als Beispiel). Spieleentwickler werden besonders hierfür entwickeln, damit sie eine breite Basis haben. 
Desktopanwendungen können auch schon die neuen Funktionen von Windows 8 verwenden, sind dann aber nur ab WIN 8 lauffähig.
Der zweite Kern ist der Bereich um WIN RT, der auch nur ab Windows 8 läuft. Diese Anwendungen sind auf Tablets etc. optimiert und nehmen den ganzen Bildschirm ein (machen übrigens unsere Spiele auch  ). Solche Anwendungen, bzw. sind es in den meisten Fällen APPs, sollten auch für eine Touchbedienung programmiert werden. 
*Wichtig hierbei der Entwickler muss keine Apps programmieren, sondern er kann es! Man kann so wie bisher weiter für den Desktopbereich programmieren.*

@BTT:
Das Windows 8 nicht so einschlägt konnte man erwarten. Microsoft hat in meinen Augen einen mutigen und wichtigen Schritt gemacht. Microsoft musste in Richtung Tablets gehen. Die Art und Weise mag dem einen oder anderen nicht gefallen aber Microsoft hat sich für ein Betriebssystem für fast alles entschieden und den Desktopbereich konsequent weiterentwickelt. Das natürlich die Neuerungen in Hinsicht auf Windows 7 gering sind dürfte auch Microsoft nicht wundern und dies führt nun mal dazu das Windows 8 nicht so einen starken Verkauf hinlegt.
Natürlich ist auch die optimale Hardware noch nicht wirklich vorhanden, aber in Bezug auf den Desktopbereich gibt es für viele keinen Grund zu wechseln, weil Windows 7 gut und stabil läuft und eine weite Verbreitung hat. Im Tabletbereich ist es schwer für MS. Hier sind wohl Neukunden eher das Ziel. Das Problem bei Kunden von Tablets mit anderen Betriebssystemen wie Android oder IOS ist das Problem der Appbereich. Ein Benutzer der hier wechselt verliert die meisten seiner Apps. Besitzt er viele gekauft wird das wohl kaum einer machen, es sei denn er ist total unzufrieden.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. November 2012)

Raptor schrieb:


> Mmmh nur komisch das WIN 8 definitiv in den Bereichen Geschwindigkeit und Resourcen besser ist als WIN 7. Nicht nur dass, man erhält auch noch bessere Tools die einem mehr Informationen bieten.
> Dass mit der Einfachheit der Bedienung ist subjektiv. Ich persönlich bin mit WIN 8 wesentlich schneller am Ziel als mit WIN 7. Ich finde das was ich finden will schneller, was auch an den Shortkeys liegt, aber genauso an der neuen Startoberfläche.



Also laut einigen Tests gibts wirklich nahezu keinerlei Geschwindigkeitsvorteile gegenüber Win 7 64 Bit + SSD.
Und das man "schneller" an seinem Ziel angelangt halte ich auch etwas für übertrieben.

Was machst du denn so viel am Rechner um irgendwelche drastische Geschwindigkeitsvorteile wahrnehmen
zu können? 

Wenn du mit der ganzen Optik zurecht kommst ist das eine, aber zu schreiben dass man mit Win8 erheblich schneller
arbeiten kann ist ein Wunschgedanke denn Win8 hat andere Schwerpunkte als die Leistung eines Win7 zu übertreffen.



> Auch wieder subjektiv, ich finde WIN 8 einfacher in der Bedienung. Darüber hinaus gefällt mir der neue etwas einfacher Look enorm, genauso wie die Apps die auf dem ganzen Bildschirm laufen, oder der Sperrbildschirm denn man mit eigenen Fotos/Bildern speisen kann.


Da schreibst du es sogar gerne. Für dich subjektiv weil dir das ganze Drumherum einfach gefällt.
Und sämtliche Shortcuts etc. kann man auch mit Xp, Vista und 7 erstellen ohne eine andere Optik
zu haben.

Und ganz ehrlich... Wenn ich ein Windows 8 kaufen würde und dieses Metrodesign das Herzstück
des neuen Betriebssystems ist, dann wäre das doch ein Widerspruch wenn ich da durchgehend nur mit 
dem altmodischem Desktop unterwegs wäre 

In meinen Augen versucht Microsoft auf Biegen und Brechen ihr neues Design auf alle Platformen an
den Mann zu bringen. Aber wenn man sich bei einigen umschaut, stellen viele Leute selbst im Windows
die Darstellung oft komplett runter um an Ressourcen zu sparen.

Ich persönlich habe seit XP das ganze Design oft runtergekurbelt um jedes % an Leistung aus meinem System
rauszukitzeln. 
Auf Tablet & Co. lass ich mir Metro eingehen aber nicht auf meinem Rechner.
Ergo. Lohnt sich Win8 gar nicht weil die größte Änderung das Metro Design ist 



> @Hater von WIN8:
> Echt langsam wird es arm und lächerlich. Ich verstehe wenn man nicht unbedingt WIN 8 haben will, weil man WIN 7 besitzt und einem die Neuigkeiten doch sehr gering vorkommen. Das was hier aber teilweise an Lächerlichkeiten von Argumenten kommt ist echt arm. Ich diskutiere gerne mit denen die wirkliche Argumente haben, aber so bescheuerte Bullshitargumente wie:
> 
> Es laufen keine Spiele mehr in WIN 8
> ...


Hater sind genau so wichtig wie Befürworter.
Windows 7 läuft wirklich super und ist in meinen Augen das beste Betriebssystem was Microsoft
rausgebracht hat.

Und was Spiele angeht ist das keine Lüge.
Es gibt durchaus einige Probleme mit Windows 8.
z.B. gibts bei Counter Strike Global Offensive einige Probleme die mit Win7 nicht auftreten.

Selbst die 100%ige Unterstützung von Hardwaresound macht momentan bei Windows 8
anscheinend mehr Probleme als bei Windows 7... 

Treiber müssen nachwievor für Windows 8 optimiert werden, da führt kein Weg vorbei.
Aber das war schon immer so und ALLEIN deswegen lernen viele Leute immer mehr dazu
solch neue Software nie am Release zu kaufen da viele Kinderkrankheiten erst später ausgemerzt werden.

Wenn Windows 8 wirklich gewaltige Leistungssprünge (irgendwann) bieten wird dank super Treiber kann
man nochmal darüber reden.
Aber momentan macht es nahezu nix besser was mich zum Kauf animieren würde.



> @BTT:
> Das Windows 8 nicht so einschlägt konnte man erwarten......


Hier bringst du es gut auf den Punkt 

Aber wenn schon andere Hersteller und Anbieter Windows 8 so lange es geht aus dem Weg gehen,
muss man sich schon etwas Gedanken machen.

Normalerweise wurde bisjetzt fast jedes neue Windows gut gepusht mit Komplett Pc´s etc.
aber diesmal scheint wohl Windows 8 einfach nicht den Wünschen und Vorstellungen vieler
PC´ User entsprechen.

Da muss Microsoft reagieren und sich Gedanken machen was die Leute wirklich wollen.
Und man kann davon ausgehen dass sehr viele nix mit "Touch" an ihrem heimischen PC
zu tun haben möchten.

Ganz ehrlich. Ich weiß nicht was ein neues Windows haben MUSS um mich anzusprechen.
Ich bin wunschlos glücklich.
Außer es wären vielleicht über 20 % mehr Spielleistung drin, aber das wird nie der Fall sein 

*Edit:*
Und zum Thema Startbutton. Das ist halt etwas emotionales 
So ein Merkmal zu entfernen (an was man sich gewöhnt hat) ist halt einfach nur doof
und total sinnlos.
Warum macht man etwas weg wo sich viele Leute über Jahre hinweg dran gewöhnt haben?

Wir sind alle Gewohnheitstiere und verzichten ungern auf Dinge an die wir
uns jahrelang gewöhnt haben.

Man muss das Rad nicht immer neu erfinden. Aber wenn es jemand versucht
braucht sich nicht über die negative Kritik wundern.


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hater sind genau so wichtig wie Befürworter.
> Windows 7 läuft wirklich super und ist in meinen Augen das beste Betriebssystem was Microsoft
> rausgebracht hat.


 
Das Problem ist, das Befürworter nicht das Gegenteil zum Hater ist sondern der Fanboy und beide Extreme sind nicht für eine Diskussion zu gebrauchen da die Scheinargumente entweder ganz dreist gelogen und ausgedacht sind, nachgebabbelt oder übertrieben sind
Und der so beim Starbutton, naja, man muss auch mal alte Zöpfe abschneiden und es zumindest mal ausprobieren und erst wenn man das getan hat, hat man das recht es schlecht zufinden, vorher wirkt man wie´n Kind das sein Brokkoli nicht will, weil es schlechtes davon gehört hat, was nicht einmal soweit hergeholt ist, denn die Begründungen sind ähnlich

Ach ja, ich hab Windows auf eine Alte 250GiB SATA installiert und selbst da ist es Ratzfatz da und ich bin sicher nicht der Einzige der eine SSD für ein Nice to Have aber nicht für eine kritische Systemkomponente einstuft


----------



## doomkeeper (20. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und der so beim Starbutton, naja, man muss auch mal alte Zöpfe abschneiden und es zumindest mal ausprobieren und erst wenn man das getan hat, hat man das recht es schlecht zufinden, vorher wirkt man wie´n Kind das sein Brokkoli nicht will, weil es schlechtes davon gehört hat, was nicht einmal soweit hergeholt ist, denn die Begründungen sind ähnlich


 
Man muss nicht immer alles selber ausprobieren um Gefallen dran zu finden oder nicht.
Es wird eine Funktion entfernt an der sich jeder Windows User dran gewöhnt hat.

Kannst du mir erklären warum man so etwas entfernt? 
Nicht dass es überlebenswichtig wäre....

Aber wo ist da der Sinn etwas rauszunehmen und zusätzlich noch ein
komplett neues Design einfügen?
Es ergibt einfach keinen Sinn und soweit ich mich noch gut erinnere hat
Microsoft angekündigt solche "Apps" zu löschen bzw. nicht zu erlauben die eine

Start Funktion wieder einfügt?

*Ich fasse zusammen:*
- Leistung identisch mit Win7 *- / +*

- etwas schnellere Bootzeiten (Kein Kaufgrund) *-*

- ein eingeschränkt*eres* klassisches Desktop (Spricht gegen Win 8 ) *-*

- Metro Design + App Store (Spricht gegen Win 8 ) *-

 *- Hardwaresound (Spricht rein theoretisch für Win7, muss sich aber noch zeigen) *- / +*

- Stabilität und Sicherheit identisch mit Win8, womöglich aber 
  anfälliger da neue Funktionen verwendet werden *-*

- DirectX 11.1 (Kein Kaufgrund da es keine handvoll Spiele geben wird die sowas nutzen werden) *-*

- Zuerst für Windows 8 optimierte Treiber abwarten (Spricht gegen Win 8 ) *-*

Zusammengefasst spricht wirklich nix für den Umstieg von Windows 7 auf Windows 8.
Meine persönliche Beurteilung 

Ich will Windows 8 nicht schlecht reden, versteht mich nicht falsch.
Nur ich sehe eher einen Rückschritt bei diesem Multibetriebssystem.

Mfg


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2012)

es geht ja nicht darum das man das neue nicht gut findet, aber wenn man das so ließt könnte man meinen das der Startbutton so DAS Windows Killerfeature wäre wo man bei der Sitzung hunderte mal drauf muss und es keine Alternative gibt

Und im Zweifelsfall könnte man den auch wieder hinbasteln, in der PCGH ist der halbe Win 8 Artikel über dieses Relikt

Auch hast du dich immerhin auch informiert und kannst deine Kritik ausführen, aber wenn man da irgendwas nachbabbelt was garnicht stimmt oder nur irgendwelche schlechten Flames hunklatscht, dann nervt das nur noch


----------



## Fresh1981 (20. November 2012)

@Raptor: Woher hast du bitte deine Info. Ich hatte Win8 und es war praktisch kein Unterschied. Bei einigen Spielen war Win 7 sogar schneller. Bin letzlich wieder umgestiegen weil ich finde das es keinen Grund gibt Win 8 zu nutzen wenn man keinen Tablet hat. Ach und zum Thema Bullshitinhalte es laufen Spiele aber bei weitem nicht alle. Von Problemen wollen wir garnicht erst reden. 
Ich hasse dieses Wort zwar aber zu dir passt es ganz gut. Ich finde deine Argumentierung hört sich ganz nach einem Fanboy an. Von Subjetivität würde ich an deiner STelle auch nich unbedingt reden. Einige deiner Aussagen sind sowas von daneben bzw. falsch. Am besten schreibst erst wieder wenn du etwas Ahnung davon hast. In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Raptor (20. November 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Also laut einigen Tests gibts wirklich nahezu keinerlei Geschwindigkeitsvorteile gegenüber Win 7 64 Bit + SSD.
> Und das man "schneller" an seinem Ziel angelangt halte ich auch etwas für übertrieben.
> 
> Was machst du denn so viel am Rechner um irgendwelche drastische Geschwindigkeitsvorteile wahrnehmen
> zu können?


Ich habe nie von drastischen Geschwindigkeitsvorteilen geschrieben, sondern nur das WIN 8 schneller ist. Bei meinem Rechner habe ich es an den Ladezeiten von PES 2013 und Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne gemerkt, die mit WIN 8 geringer sind.
Bezüglich Test gibt es andere die Windows von der Geschwindigkeit vorne sehen, auch wenn dies nicht viel ist:

Windows 8: Der große Geschwindigkeits-Test
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Tests-Software-So-schnell-ist-Windows-8-7795718.html
Auch wenn die Geschwindigkeitsvorteile sehr gering sind ist doch die Aussage, dass WIN 8 langsamer als WIN 7 eindeutig falsch, das wollte ich aussagen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn du mit der ganzen Optik zurecht kommst ist das eine, aber zu schreiben dass man mit Win8 erheblich schneller
> arbeiten kann ist ein Wunschgedanke denn Win8 hat andere Schwerpunkte als die Leistung eines Win7 zu übertreffen.
> 
> Da schreibst du es sogar gerne. Für dich subjektiv weil dir das ganze Drumherum einfach gefällt.
> ...


Bitte lies es nochmal, ich habe extra geschrieben dass ich persönlicher schneller mit WIN 8 arbeite als mit WIN 7. Eben weil ich ab WIN 8 mit den Shortcuts mehr arbeite und ich finde das die Suche von WIN 8 übersichtlicher ist. Darüber hinaus ging es um die Einfachheit, die ich persönlich bei WIN 8 besser finde als bei WIN 7. Ich habe aber extra dabei geschrieben, dass dies subjektiv ist als dass ich es so finde. Es sollte nur eine Gegendarstellung dazu sein, dass mit WIN 8 ja alles so kompliziert sein soll. Für den einen oder anderen mag das sein für mich war dies nicht so. Man kann mit WIN 8 genauso schnell wie mit WIN 7 arbeiten, ob man jetzt wirklich schneller damit arbeiten weiß ich nicht, sonder ich kann damit schneller arbeiten, so habe ich das eigentlich auch geschrieben.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich... Wenn ich ein Windows 8 kaufen würde und dieses Metrodesign das Herzstück
> des neuen Betriebssystems ist, dann wäre das doch ein Widerspruch wenn ich da durchgehend nur mit
> dem altmodischem Desktop unterwegs wäre


Warum ist es ein Widerspruch. Für die alltäglichen arbeiten auf einem Desktop-PC ist immer noch der Desktop die beste Möglichkeit zu arbeiten. Das Metrodesign ist meiner Meinung nach mehr für Tablets bzw. Touchscreens geeignet. WIN 8 ist eben ein Betriebssystem für den Desktop wie für Tablets bzw. Touchscreens. Sozusagen zwei in einem.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> In meinen Augen versucht Microsoft auf Biegen und Brechen ihr neues Design auf alle Platformen an
> den Mann zu bringen. Aber wenn man sich bei einigen umschaut, stellen viele Leute selbst im Windows
> die Darstellung oft komplett runter um an Ressourcen zu sparen.


Ja aber genau darüber meckern hier doch einige, dass doch das ganze Aero weg ist und dass dies doch total scheiße ist. Wenn es soviele eh nicht verwendet haben wäre das erst Recht kein Kritikpunkt, aber eben auch kein Pluspunkt für WIN 8.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe seit XP das ganze Design oft runtergekurbelt um jedes % an Leistung aus meinem System
> rauszukitzeln.
> Auf Tablet & Co. lass ich mir Metro eingehen aber nicht auf meinem Rechner.
> Ergo. Lohnt sich Win8 gar nicht weil die größte Änderung das Metro Design ist


Wenn dir das Metro Design nicht zusagt musst du ja nicht wechseln, ich persönlich finde einfach das Gesamtpaket mit WIN 8 besser. Wem aber Sachen wie Metro absolut nicht zusagen, der sollte bei WIN 7 bleiben.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hater sind genau so wichtig wie Befürworter.
> Windows 7 läuft wirklich super und ist in meinen Augen das beste Betriebssystem was Microsoft
> rausgebracht hat.


Dagegen habe ich nie etwas gesagt, mich regt es nur auf das hier seit Monaten diverse Leute mit Müll nach WIN 8 schmeissen und dass mit Sachen die so einfach nicht stimmen. Wem WIN 7 gefällt und die Neuerungen zu wenig sind kann gerne bei WIN 7 bleiben. Ich habe auch nie gegen WIN 7 gewettert, aber irgendwann waren mir diese Unwahrheiten und Halbwahrheiten über WIN 8 einfach zu viel.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und was Spiele angeht ist das keine Lüge.
> Es gibt durchaus einige Probleme mit Windows 8.
> z.B. gibts bei Counter Strike Global Offensive einige Probleme die mit Win7 nicht auftreten.


Nun die Aussage auf die ich mich bezog war folgende:


> viele Games haben schlechtere Performance oder laufen erst garnicht auf Win8


Und eben genau das stimmt so nicht. Bei mir auf dem Rechner laufen alle Spiele. Ich hatte mit einigen Steamspielen Probleme ja, aber das lag nicht an WIN 8 sondern an den Comodo Defense Einstellungen. Auch ist das mit der Performance bei mir noch nicht so aufgetreten, genausowenig haben davon Spielezeitschriften berichtet. Die obere Aussage hört sich so an als ob es mit fast allen Spielen Probleme gibt und genau das ist meines Wissens nicht der Fall. Das es mit dem einen oder anderen Spiel Probleme geben kann bestreite ich nicht, aber ein Großteil der Spiele läuft.
Welche Probleme tauchen den mit  CSGO auf. Darüber hinaus welche Programme sind noch installiert wie z.B. Firewalls, Antivirenprogramme etc.. Treten die Problem bei einem frisch installierten WIN 8 auf oder nach einem Upgrade? Wird ein Crack oder ähnliches verwendet? Um hier zu sagen es liegt wirklich an WIN 8 bräucht ich genauer Informationen. Ja es kann an WIN 8 liegen, aber evtl. auch an anderen Programmen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Selbst die 100%ige Unterstützung von Hardwaresound macht momentan bei Windows 8
> anscheinend mehr Probleme als bei Windows 7...


Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen. Bei meinem Rechner sind mir Probleme mit dem Hardwaresound nicht aufgefallen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Treiber müssen nachwievor für Windows 8 optimiert werden, da führt kein Weg vorbei.
> Aber das war schon immer so und ALLEIN deswegen lernen viele Leute immer mehr dazu
> solch neue Software nie am Release zu kaufen da viele Kinderkrankheiten erst später ausgemerzt werden.


Mir scheint es so als ob die meisten WIN 7 Treiber auch mit WIN 8 funktionieren. Zumindestens hat es bei Kollegen und mir keine Probleme gegeben. Natürlich ist man auf der sicheren Seite wenn man erstmal wartet, aber das trifft heute genauso auf ca. 90% der Spiele zu. Die dürfte man dann auch nur noch später kaufen wenn die Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt sind. Wer natürlich erst auf optimierte Treiber warten will soll nach warten, wenn er sich denn überhaupt für WIN 8 interessiert.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn Windows 8 wirklich gewaltige Leistungssprünge (irgendwann) bieten wird dank super Treiber kann
> man nochmal darüber reden.
> Aber momentan macht es nahezu nix besser was mich zum Kauf animieren würde.
> 
> Hier bringst du es gut auf den Punkt


Ja gewaltige Leistungssprünge wird man aktuell mit WIN 8 gegenüber WIN 7 nicht haben. Ob es in der Zukunft so sein wird wer weiß. Ich will gar keinen überzeugen zu WIN 8 zu wechseln. Wer mit WIN 7 zufrieden ist soll dabei bleiben. Gegenüber Vista oder XP hat WIN 8 mehr Vorteile von der Leistung her, aber wer will soll bei dem BS bleiben das er gerne hat.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aber wenn schon andere Hersteller und Anbieter Windows 8 so lange es geht aus dem Weg gehen,
> muss man sich schon etwas Gedanken machen.
> 
> Normalerweise wurde bisjetzt fast jedes neue Windows gut gepusht mit Komplett Pc´s etc.
> ...


Das muss man sehen, evtl. sind die Hardwarehersteller auch davon abgeschreckt, dass MS die Hardware in Zukunft selber herstellen will. Wer hat schon gerne einen Konkurrenten mehr.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Da muss Microsoft reagieren und sich Gedanken machen was die Leute wirklich wollen.
> Und man kann davon ausgehen dass sehr viele nix mit "Touch" an ihrem heimischen PC
> zu tun haben möchten.


Microsoft musste in Hinsicht auf Tablets reagieren und hat dies mit WIN 8 getan. Dies stellt nicht alle zufrieden besonders die Desktop-Besitzer aber für Microsoft wäre es schlimmer gewesen in Richtung Tablets gar nichts zu machen, denn in zwei bis vier Jahren wäre für Microsoft der Zug Tablets abgefahren. Naja mit WIN 8 kann man auch gut ohne Touch arbeiten, wie schon beschrieben stecken zwei Kernbereiche in WIN 8, Desktop und Touchbereich. Das dies natürlich nicht zum kaufen animiert hätte Microsoft bewußt sein müssen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Ich weiß nicht was ein neues Windows haben MUSS um mich anzusprechen.
> Ich bin wunschlos glücklich.
> Außer es wären vielleicht über 20 % mehr Spielleistung drin, aber das wird nie der Fall sein


Dann bleib doch bei Windows 7 . Ich will keine zwingen zu WIN 8 zu wechseln, ich kann es nur nicht ausstehen wenn mit Unwahrheiten und Halbwahrheiten nur so um sich geworfen wird und diese dann auch noch nur übers Hören sagen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> *Edit:*
> Und zum Thema Startbutton. Das ist halt etwas emotionales
> So ein Merkmal zu entfernen (an was man sich gewöhnt hat) ist halt einfach nur doof
> und total sinnlos.
> ...


Ja hier hast du Recht, mit ein Punkt worüber sich Microsoft definitv nicht wundern darf. Mir fehlt der Startbutton nicht, ich habe mich schnell an das neue Startmenü gewöhnt. Dass man diesen aber unbedingt weg haben wollte war definitiv ein Fehler.


----------



## Raptor (20. November 2012)

@Mods: Zwei Post, weil hier zwei unterschiedliche Themen behandelt werden und es in einem einfach zu groß und unübersichtlich meiner Meinung nach geworden wäre. Falls ihr das anders seht dürft ihr die zwei Post gerne zusammenführen .



Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Woher hast du bitte deine Info.


Welche Infos meinst du genau? Die Infos zu den zwei Kernen, Desktop und WIN RT, kann man z.B. in der Dotnetpro Ausgabe 11/2012 lesen. Interessant ist hierbei der Artikel:
Start in ein neues Zeitalter
Der Artikel bzw. die Zeitschrift ist allerdings kostenpflichtig. Ansonsten findet man gewiß noch andere Artikel über die Entwicklung in WIN 8 im Internet. 
Darüber hat Microsoft bestätigt, dass .NET noch wichtig ist und weiterentwickelt wird. Somit kann man auch in Zukunft die gewohnten Anwendungen programmieren.



Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Ich hatte Win8 und es war praktisch kein Unterschied. Bei einigen Spielen war Win 7 sogar schneller. Bin letzlich wieder umgestiegen weil ich finde das es keinen Grund gibt Win 8 zu nutzen wenn man keinen Tablet hat.


Grundsätzlich zeigen Tests und meine eigene Erfahrungen das WIN 8 schneller ist. Auch im Bereich zeigen Tests, dass WIN 8 diese besser verwaltet als WIN 7. Die Unterschiede sind gering, ich habe nie behauptet das WIN 8 enorme Leistungszuwächse bringt, aber grundsätzlich ist WIN 8 schneller, auch wenn sich dies im normalen Einsatz kaum bemerkbar macht. Siehe z.B.:
Windows 8: Der große Geschwindigkeits-Test



Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Ach und zum Thema Bullshitinhalte es laufen Spiele aber bei weitem nicht alle. Von Problemen wollen wir garnicht erst reden.


Welche Spiele genau und welche Probleme genau. Hier wurde gesagt, dass viele Spiele Probleme machen, dies kann ich nicht beobachten und man hört auch nichts davon. Ein Großteil der Spiele funktioniert.
Darüber hinaus ist doch die Frage warum funktionieren die Spiele nicht und wo kommen Probleme her. Werden z.B. bestimmte Firewalls verwendet? Ich hatte mit der Comodo Firewall Probleme. Die hat dafür gesorgt, dass Endless Space WIN 8 abgeschossen hat. Aber die Ursache war Comodo Defense und nicht WIN 8.
Werden bei den Spielen Cracks verwendet? In WIN 8 PRO ist in den Defender ein Virenscanner integriert, der Exe-Dateien und DLL's die nach einem Trojaner aussehen in die Quarantäne verschiebt.
Muss das Spiel vielleicht als Administrator ausgeführt werden?
Ist WIN 8 sauber installiert worden oder als Upgrade? Hat der Upgrade-Assistent das Spiel vorher als problematisch angezeigt.
Welche Version von WIN 8 hast du verwendet und wie (Virtual Box etc.)?
Hier einfach pauschal zu behaupten ein Großteil der Spiele funktioniert nicht mit WIN 8 oder macht Probleme stimmt einfach nicht. Dass es Spiele gibt die Probleme bereiten oder nicht laufen glaube ich, aber diese sind eben nicht der Großteil der Spiele.



Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Ich hasse dieses Wort zwar aber zu dir passt es ganz gut. Ich finde deine Argumentierung hört sich ganz nach einem Fanboy an.


Na das halte ich für sehr gewagt. Ich bringe wenigstens Argumente, die kann ich leider von deiner Seite nicht sehen. Darüber hinaus werden hier sehr viele Unwahrheiten und Halbwahrheiten verbreitet. Und das auch noch von Leuten wo man erkennt, dass diese nie WIN 8 ausprobiert haben und die Infos nur vom Hören sagen haben.
Wäre ich ein Fanboy würde ich alle anderen überzeugen wollen zu WIN 8 zu wechseln, nur das will ich gar nicht. Wer bei welchem BS auc immer bleiben will soll dabei bleiben, aber ich hasse es wenn man Unwahrheiten verbreitet nur weil einem WIN 8 warum auch immer nicht passt.



Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Von Subjetivität würde ich an deiner STelle auch nich unbedingt reden.


Du weißt schon was das Wort bedeutet und in welchem Zusammenhang ich von Subjektivität im Sinne persönlicher Meinung geschrieben habe?



Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Einige deiner Aussagen sind sowas von daneben bzw. falsch.


Welche? Dann liste sie auf und versuche zu diskutieren und bring Argumente. Einfach zu behaupten irgendwelche Argumente sind falsch ist genauso wie zu behaupten die Erde wäre eine Scheibe.



Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Am besten schreibst erst wieder wenn du etwas Ahnung davon hast. In diesem Sinne.


Ich denke schon das ich Ahnung habe. Du hast leider nicht gezeigt, dass du Ahnung hast. Versuch wenigstens mal Argumente zu bringen anstatt einfach nur Aussagen.
Übrigens zeigen Post wie der nachfolgende, dass du anscheinend WIN8 hasst:
Windows 8 für Spieler: Lohnt sich der Umstieg? Wir testen aktuelle Spiele mit dem neuen Windows Post #5


> Was für ein Dreck Win 8 kommt auf gar keinen Fall auf meine Platte.



Auch ist WIN 8 eindeutig kein Handy-BS wie du in "Windows 8 Release: Betriebsystem ab sofort erhältlich" behauptest.
Die Basis für Windows Phone 8 ist WIN RT, das ist richtig. WIN 8 besteht aber nicht aus nur WIN RT. Man kann in WIN 8 auch komplett ohne WIN RT programmieren, wie auch in WIN 7, Vista oder XP.
Also wenn hier einer keine Ahnung hat, dann scheinst das doch eher du zu sein. Zumindestens hast du nicht gezeigt das du Ahnung hast. Ich wäre also vorsichtig mit Behauptungen, dass andere keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. November 2012)

Fazit.
Wenn man mit Windows Vista / 7 wunschlos glücklich ist ist ein Wechsel auf
Windows 8 sinnlos und bringt eher mehr Probleme mit sich als wenn man bei Windows 7 bleibt.

Wie jedes Betriebssystem davor wird Windows 8 auch sämtliche Sicherheitslücken besitzen
die es nach und nach ausgemerzt werden.

Vor allem die Shop -und App-Integration kann mal schnell irgendein Hintertürchen
öffnen 

Bevor Windows 8 rauskam gabs eh schon Gerüchte was es wohl mit
" Windows Blue " und " Windows Midori?! " auf sich haben wird.

Windows 8 ist zum größten Teil eine große Designänderung mit lediglich
einigen Tweaks die aber ihr Geld (selbst objektiv betrachtet) das Geld nicht wert sind
da man nicht den ganzen Tag GB große Dateien rumkopiert oder den PC 50 mal am Tag rauf -und runterfährt.

Und wie gesagt Raptor. Schon klar dass Windows 8 auch mit den Treibern von Windows 7 funktioniert.
Aber trotzdem werden explizit Windows 8 Treiber veröffentlicht z.B. Nvidia Geforce 

Was Spiele angeht.
Batman Arkham City hat sich laut Computerbase nicht starten lassen
und Trackmania hatte fehlende Texturen.

Also anscheinend kann man doch nicht einfach sagen dass
Spiele die auf Windows 7 funktioniert haben auch auf Windows 8 problemlos laufen 

Und für solche Fälle bekommt Windows 8 eben auch seine Treiber spendiert.

Aber wie ichs schon weiter oben erwähnt habe ist sowas
immer völlig normal bei einem neuem System.

Ich warte auf die nächsten Windows Versionen.
Bis dahin läuft Win7 weiterhin perfekt. Windows 8 wird mehr reifen und ein nächstes Windows ( 9? )
wird vll wieder begeistern können.

mfg
Edit.
Für Gamer ist Windows 8 gleich komplett unwichtig


----------



## Fresh1981 (21. November 2012)

@Raptor: Ah ich hatte keine Argumente. Wenn du dir Testberichte auch mal durchlesen würdest anstatt sie nur anzuklicken dann wüsstest du das es in der Print Version von PC Games mehr als nur ein Test dazu war und da war W8in 8 nicht schneller. Ein Beispiel ist da CS GO. Entweder startet es nicht oder nur mit gewaltigen rucklern.
Ausserdem habe ich nith von allen Spielen gesprochen.Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Zum Thema Fanboy: Wenn ich mir deinen Beitrag so durchlese ist es nunmal so. Als wäre Win8 der Heilige Gral. 
Als ob ich kein BS richtig installieren kann das läuft fast alles Automatisiert ab jeder Vollidiot kann das.
An deiner Stelle würde ich andere Leute die du nicht kennst auch nicht als dumm darstellen (Du weißt schon was das Wort bedeutet und in welchem Zusammenhang ich von Subjektivität im Sinne persönlicher Meinung geschrieben habe?)
Oh man wie lächerlich ist das denn? Zu dem Text stehe ich auch hatte zum einen damals noch kein Win8 und ich bin nur auf die Optik eingegangen.


----------



## Enisra (21. November 2012)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> @Raptor: Ah ich hatte keine Argumente. Wenn du dir Testberichte auch mal durchlesen würdest anstatt sie nur anzuklicken dann wüsstest du das es in der Print Version von PC Games mehr als nur ein Test dazu war und da war W8in 8 nicht schneller. Ein Beispiel ist da CS GO. Entweder startet es nicht oder nur mit gewaltigen rucklern.
> Ausserdem habe ich nith von allen Spielen gesprochen.Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> Zum Thema Fanboy: Wenn ich mir deinen Beitrag so durchlese ist es nunmal so. Als wäre Win8 der Heilige Gral.
> Als ob ich kein BS richtig installieren kann das läuft fast alles Automatisiert ab jeder Vollidiot kann das.
> ...


 
TJoa
es wird nicht besser, denn du bringst immer noch keine Argumente, bestenfalls behauptungen, schön, du hast irgendwelche Testberichte gelesen, dann solltest diese verlinken ob die auch ernsthaft und nicht irgendwelche Hatertexte für Leute die ihre schlechte Meinung bestätigt haben wollen
Auch sind idr. die, die das Fanboy-Totschlagargument bringen eher im Haterlager anzusiedeln, was die anderen Aussagen auch eher unterstützen


----------



## Raptor (21. November 2012)

Eigentlich hat Enisra ja schon alles dazu gesagt.



Fresh1981 schrieb:


> @Raptor: Ah ich hatte keine Argumente. Wenn du dir Testberichte auch mal durchlesen würdest anstatt sie nur anzuklicken dann wüsstest du das es in der Print Version von PC Games mehr als nur ein Test dazu war und da war W8in 8 nicht schneller.


Wenn du sie durchlesen würdes, wüßtest du das WIN 8 im Schnitt bzw. insgesamt etwas schneller ist als WIN 7, beide Links kommen im Fazit zu diesem Ergebnis. Falls du andere Tests hast dann verlinke sie. Argumente hast du hier leider keine gebracht



Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel ist da CS GO. Entweder startet es nicht oder nur mit gewaltigen rucklern.
> Ausserdem habe ich nith von allen Spielen gesprochen.Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


Anscheinend liest du dir meine Posts nicht durch. Ich habe doch gesagt dass ich glaube, dass es durchaus das eine oder andere Spiel geben kann, das Probleme bereitet. Hier im Forum wurde das aber so dargestellt als seien dies ein Großteil der Spiele und genau dies bestätigt die PCGames nicht. Zumindestens habe ich auf die schnelle keinen Artikel gefunden der dies aussagt.
Hingegen ein Fazit z.B. der Gamestar:
Windows 8 im Testtagebuch im Test


> Unterm Strich ist Windows 8 der auf die aktuellen Trends folgende logische Entwicklungsschritt in der Windows-Welt, ob einem das gefällt oder nicht. Einen Grund zum Upgrade gibt es für Spieler nicht, weil sich mit Windows 7 genauso gut spielen lässt. Wer aber einen neuen PC kauft, die Metro-Oberfläche oder die neue Cloud-Anbindung ansprechend findet, macht mit Windows 8 nichts falsch. *Das System ist stabil, kompatibel und extrem schnell.*






Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Fanboy: Wenn ich mir deinen Beitrag so durchlese ist es nunmal so. Als wäre Win8 der Heilige Gral.
> Als ob ich kein BS richtig installieren kann das läuft fast alles Automatisiert ab jeder Vollidiot kann das.


Und du behauptest ich müsste richtig lesen. Schau dir meine Antworten z.B. zu Doomskeeper an, daraus wird eigentlich deutlich das WIN 8 nicht der heilige Gral für mich ist. Ja ich finde das WIN 8 das beste Windows *FÜR MICH* ist, aber wer WIN 7 oder was für ein BS auch immer gut findet, der soll es verwenden. Ich behaupte auch nicht das WIN 7 auf einmal ein schlechtes BS ist, nein natürlich bleibt WIN 7 immer noch ein sehr gutes BS.
Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass du kein BS richtig installieren kannst. Es gibt allerdings einen Unterschied ob ein BS als Upgrade oder als Neuinstallation installiert wird. Ein Upgrade bietet immer die Möglichkeit, das etwas schief geht und somit ist hier die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher das es zu Problemen kommt.
Weiterhin kann es immer viele Gründe für Probleme mit Spielen geben, hier muss nicht immer nur das reine BS Schuld sein.



Fresh1981 schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich andere Leute die du nicht kennst auch nicht als dumm darstellen (Du weißt schon was das Wort bedeutet und in welchem Zusammenhang ich von Subjektivität im Sinne persönlicher Meinung geschrieben habe?)


Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können. Du hast mich als Fanboy dargestellt und behauptet ich hätte keine Ahnung ohne dies auch nur Ansatzweise zu begründen. Auch hast du nicht versucht nachzusehen welcher Teil meine persönliche Meinung war und welcher nicht, sonder hast mehr oder weniger meinen gesamten Post als nur persönliche Meinung dargestellt. Begründe doch einfach mal deine Aussagen und versuche nicht nur auszuteilen.



Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Oh man wie lächerlich ist das denn? Zu dem Text stehe ich auch hatte zum einen damals noch kein Win8 und ich bin nur auf die Optik eingegangen.


Wo ist das denn lächerlich? Du gibst hier sogar zu das du da noch kein WIN 8 hattest, es also nicht ausprobiert. Du hast also nur an Hand der Optik die du in Videos und auf Screenshots gesehen Windows 8 verteufelt. Du konntest hier noch gar nicht Wissen ob WIN 8 Dreck ist oder nicht.
Wen dir WIN 8 nicht gefällt, seis drum. Aber warum müssen Leute wie du und anderen dann unbedingt versuchen WIN 8 niederzumachen und sehr oft schechter zu machen als es ist?

Generell hast du immer noch keine Argumente gebracht sonder größtenteils Behauptungen.


----------



## vandewolf (12. Dezember 2013)

Wo könnt ihr den den Download der Updates von Windwos 8.1 empfehlen?


----------



## Worrel (12. Dezember 2013)

vandewolf schrieb:


> Wo könnt ihr den den Download der Updates von Windwos 8.1 empfehlen?


 Das Update auf Win 8.1 gibt's in der Store App von Win 8 - oder was meinst du?


----------



## vandewolf (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir das Betriebssystem Windows 8.1 bestellt.

Ich gehe davon aus das es hierfür vll Updates gibt?!


----------



## Worrel (12. Dezember 2013)

Updates gibt es über_ Systemsteuerung\Alle Systemsteuerungselemente\Windows Update_
Die Updates manuell einzuspielen, macht keinen Sinn, da es dauernd neue Updates gibt.
Einfach automatisch updaten lassen.


----------



## vandewolf (13. Dezember 2013)

Okay, danke.....


----------



## Kwengie (13. Dezember 2013)

Ballmer hat ja jetzt bekanntgegeben, daß Windows Vista bei Microsoft alles gehemmt habe und daß dieses OS Schuld habe, daß der Software-Riese nicht in andere Projekte investiert habe, weil ein Großteil der Belegschaft mit dem Patchen von Vista beschäftigt war.
... also ist der Übeltäter schon schnell ausgemacht...


----------

